# MutantHigh Episode3: Speed limit



## Radiant (Jul 7, 2003)

An island comes into view as "If it feels right (then just do it)" from Aimee Allen starts to play. The view comes closer to show a large compound around a steel and glass pyramid. The moment the beats of the song go faster a black jet launches from one of the boathouses and splits the water behind it. It races closer and blocks the complete few for a split second. Then it is gone and its engines leave a blazing trail that forms to letters.
Jackson 
-Jack Feyborne stands in front of Eris as and spontaniouly slimes himself full with his own ectoplasm.
-He extends his arm and shoots ectoplasm to catch an intruding mutant in the cellar.
-Jack shows a thumb up while he brings the controls of the NX2 Reaper online.
Another flaming name appears.
Rot Grub 
-Michael playing guitar in the middle of a shop in Costa Rica while the customers apllaud.
-An Armagedon suit falls apart in the middle of a New York street as Rot Grub grabs its head.
-He dodges behind a trash can as a huge hispanic man breathes a fire at him and comes up again, putting his stetson back on with an easy smile.
Cypher 
-She sits in front of her laptop with a dropped jaw as she reads Truths first message.
-Katie slowly lifts from the ground and with one motion from her hand a parked bike flies into the direction of a blurred racing figure that tries to reach her.
-She crouches on her board while she jumps down the stair in front of the shopping mall.
Clarity 
-Clair starring dumbfounded at the Reaper waiting for him on the landing field.
-He extends his hand and a hail of gunfire is stopped in middair before it can hit him and Chamber.
-He stares with a pleading look as he is srounded by five good looking girls in black outfits in front of his locker.
Joey Lee 
-He crouches low on his bike as he races towards the sea with Eris behind him.
-He is in a crapple with a vicious looking blue humanoid while underwater.
-He surfs under a giant wave while it crashes behind him.
Chamber 
-He stands in the rain at the London airport and looks realy annoyed and a lone sign with his name on ít.
-a kinetic blast from his torso rips a crater into the payvment as blond haired youth desperatly dodges out if its way.
-He watches over the sea from his balcony on the pyramid with the energy that fills him glowing brightly into the night.
Eris 
-She walks through the shopping mall with bags full of clothes while two guys carry even more thing while they follow her with adoring stares.
-She jumps out of the doors of a policecar and lands right behind a gun wielding office before she drops him with a strike to his neck.
-With a long leap she dogdges the flamestrike shot at her by Patriot and the trunk behind her explodes as it is hit instead.

The jets appears again and flies low offer the city of Isla Verde. At the moment it is over the school the view drops and the whole team is seen assembled on the stairs, with Shade, Patriot and Gert behind them.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 7, 2003)

January.15.2004
8:00
San Graciano High-School

Chamber:
"Hey you see that guy with all the leather stuff. Heard he's some realy freaky mutant."
Jono passes through the now familiar corridors of the school and gets his stuff for the first class today then he hears some mumbling behind him. 
Another voice hisses.
"Oh shut it, you believe all that crap? You know Neron? The guy who allways transforms into an Owl after school? He's a mutant himself and he saw him from above at lunchbreak two days ago. Said he's all burned. Must hurt like hell. And that guy doesn't hide he's a mutant so why should he cover for him. It's not as if it's a crime to be a mutant."

Clarity:
Clair nearly tumbles to the ground then a really big hand pushes him from behind. Then he turns around he sees the big guy that hanged out with Enrique and Fabienne.
"Get lost, I don't want loosers who fight girls in my presence."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 7, 2003)

???!!!

Michael carefully watches what's going on in case things get too out of hand, just out of sight. 

_It sounds like this ass is spoiling for a fight. I'd better be here just in case Clair might need some backup._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 7, 2003)

*January.15.2004
8:17
San Graciano High-School*

Joey relaxed, as he pulled into the school, already running late, but not really caring, he parked his bike, and started to walk towards the school, it had been busy day before, but at least today, held the promise of being a decent day, if a slow boring school day.  Joey felt pretty good though; he was surrounded by righteous betties, decent surf, and had a rocking betty for a teacher.  He wore a pair of white board shorts with a thin white blue tank top, allowing his tattoos to be seen, he completed the ensemble with some Birkenstocks, and a shell necklace.

Joey gave a heads up to some of the students that knew him, many of them already hearing about him and Eris, it was a great, even if they were misguided.  He didn’t try to change their minds, he didn’t mind popularity, and he didn’t seek it either.  He passed by the Computer room, and spotted Katie getting ready for her class, he paused in the doorway and leaned against the wall, admiring her for a second, like a wolf sizes up its prey, before speaking with his normal casual tone, “Morning teach, just passing by and saw that you were here.  I should be in here about third period, so hopefully I might actually learn something.  Hey how about after class this evening we hit the downtown, and see just how rusty I am with the skateboard.”


----------



## Radiant (Jul 7, 2003)

January.15.2004
8:05
San Graciano High-School

The students part before Eris like water as she makes her ways through the school. Belinda and Mandy walk behind her, by now she allmost allways has an escort as only Eslarne outranks her in the popularity at school. The two are dressed to kill just like her and glances and whispers follow in their wake. Rico meets them from the other direction and smiles.
"Morning girls, you've seen Joey? You and him deffinetly have  to come tomorow, we'll have one hell of a party at my place. Half the school will be there."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 7, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *???!!!
> 
> Michael carefully watches what's going on in case things get too out of hand, just out of sight.
> 
> It sounds like this ass is spoiling for a fight. I'd better be here just in case Clair might need some backup. *




Michael is roughly pushed aside by the blue haired girl he met on his first day. She seems to have the disturbing habbit of not keeping a distance.
"Now listen, you may think you'r John Wayne but just cause your lockers next to mince dosn't mean your supposed to stand in my way the rest of the year."
She's dressed in simple grey military pants and a T-Shirt. Michael has allready seen her being "friendly" like that to a lot of people, she doesn't seem to care much for her fellow students.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 7, 2003)

*January.15.2004
8:00
San Graciano High-School*

Katie pursed her lips at her laptop screen (the current love of her life, though the brand new motorcycle parked innocently outside was fast approaching first place).  Well, so far it hadn't be that bad.  Though it was pretty jarring when the students found out that someone their age was teaching class.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Morning teach, just passing by and saw that you were here."[/B]




Joey's voice jarred her from her absorption in her work and Katie nearly jumped out of her seat.  When she saw it was him, she relaxed a bit and smiled at him.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I should be in here about third period, so hopefully I might actually learn something. Hey how about after class this evening we hit the downtown, and see just how rusty I am with the skateboard.”[/B]




Katie laughed.  "Well, have you got yourself one yet?" she asked, with a quirk of one brow as her hands absently smoothed down her slim khaki pants and simple pink wrap top.  Her black hair was, as usual, up in a long wavy ponytail.

"Either ways, we'll get you one or you can use mine in the meantime."  She nodded at him.  "Tonight sounds like a good time."  Her dark eyes twinkled slightly.  "After you're done with your homework, of course."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 7, 2003)

_Hmmm... since she didn't seem to hear me last time on the off chance that she might be deaf I'll use my comprehend languages to communicate to her in sign language._ 

"Sorry about that but my friend over there was just pushed by that ass for no reason. I was just keeping an eye out in case things got out of hand."

Then I go over and help Clair pick up his books.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"Either ways, we'll get you one or you can use mine in the meantime."  She nodded at him.  "Tonight sounds like a good time."  Her dark eyes twinkled slightly.  "After you're done with your homework, of course." *



*

Joey couldn't help but flash back his best smile at the little twinkle in her eyes, "Dude, your on, nice outfit by the way, real teacher like in a sexy kind of way," he turned and waved, "better run, I think I am late or something, whatever."

Joey paused for a second, "And yeah I got a board, an old one, but for me it should work out fine, don't try and get too fancy on me, though."

Joey flashed another smile, and then turned and walked back out into the hall, slowly making his way to his class, not really in a hurry, and not really taking the most direct route as it were... thankfully his homework was done, even if he was not in class to actually turn it in on time.*


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2003)

January.15.2004
8:05
San Graciano High-School

Eris made her way about the school more easily now, even if she still drew stares, well she always would, it went with having the pheromones of being in 'heat'.  At least with Belinda and Mandy the gawkers tended to keep some distance, though that could be because of her quickly growing reputation, the gawkers probably didn't want to be embarressed in front of the most popular girls in the school, even if she was only a sophomore.

When she's approached by Rico and his offer, she smiles encourageingly,  "I'll definitely try to put in an appearance, and if I can drag Joey away from the Sea, I swear that boy would live there if he could." she says fondly, with a small smile on her lips."Your Parents aren't going to be there right?"  She asks as she rum ages through her locker for a towel and her bikini.  It was gym next period, and it was going to be at the pool.  Thankfully the class wasn't too big, or they would spend most of their time gawking.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 7, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *Hmmm... since she didn't seem to hear me last time on the off chance that she might be deaf I'll use my comprehend languages to communicate to her in sign language.
> 
> "Sorry about that but my friend over there was just pushed by that ass for no reason. I was just keeping an eye out in case things got out of hand."
> 
> Then I go over and help Clair pick up his books. *




She looks at the signs you make without having the slightest idea what they mean and curiously raises an eyebrow.
"Wow, you realy are a strange type."
She gets to her locker and picks up some books while huming Superchics"one girl revolution".


----------



## Radiant (Jul 7, 2003)

January.15.2004
8:18
San Graciano High-School, Katie's classroom

The students slowly tickle in, curiouls looking over their new teacher. Enrique walks in like he owns the room and sits on her table while obviously cheking her out.
"Yep, he's right cutest teacher style i ever saw."
Most of the other people ignore him, the general attitude is that he is an arragant jerk but somehow he gets more looks from the girls than even his good looks should allow. 
"Hey, Joey or whatevery your name was, she ain't with you ain't she?"


----------



## Radiant (Jul 7, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *January.15.2004
> 8:05
> San Graciano High-School
> 
> ...




"You'r kidding? I hardly know how my parents look anymore as often as they're away. The house is all ours."
Then he sees your bikini he smiles broadly. 
"Now considring what he does underwater I'm not surprised he likes the sea. See you later."
Since Eris has been accepted in the elite clique of the school only boys with the money and looks of Rico and his friends even dare to talk to her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 8, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *"Hey, Joey or whatevery your name was, she ain't with you ain't she?" *




"Joey," he says over his shoulder, "and don't even think about it," he adds nonchalantly, and then continues down the hall, to find a place to chill, preferably his first class, and do some relaxing, while doing the whole learning thing.

Joey though isn't oblivious, some of the upper elite types in the school hiearchy clue him in to a big party, kicking off after school, and sure enough Eris, and himself were already invited, the others... probably not so much, and it would be hell trying to bring Katie, so he thought he might pass, but he didn't like to miss a big party.

_This is a mind twister,_ Joey thought to himself, as he walked into the pool area, fashionably late, he threw off his shirt, dropped his bag, shucked off his Birks, and dove in the water, at ease in the water, and relaxing as the rest of the students lounged around.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 8, 2003)

*Chamber*

_So he didn't rat me out, huh. Maybe Owl boy isn't half bad after all._ Jonothan quitly makes his way to his first class, listeneing to music on his headphones and pretty much ignoreing the rest of the student population.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 8, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Joey," he says over his shoulder, "and don't even think about it," he adds nonchalantly, and then continues down the hall, to find a place to chill, preferably his first class, and do some relaxing, while doing the whole learning thing.
> 
> *




Enrique smiles slightly after Joey and kakes a shiver.
"Oh I so hope he doesn't bite seniorita."
With that he gets to his own table. He still looks at Katie like he tries to decide if she is good enough for him.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 8, 2003)

_January.15.2004
8:18
San Graciano High-School, Katie's classroom_



> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> Joey couldn't help but flash back his best smile at the little twinkle in her eyes, "Dude, your on, nice outfit by the way, real teacher like in a sexy kind of way"*




Katie couldn’t help herself, her cheeks flushed a soft rosy pink at his words, but she managed to roll her eyes a bit to dampen the embarrassment.  “You’re a natural born charmer, aren’t you?” she remarked with a smile.



> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> "better run, I think I am late or something, whatever." Joey paused for a second, "And yeah I got a board, an old one, but for me it should work out fine, don't try and get too fancy on me, though." *




That provoked probably the most wicked grin Joey had ever seen the usually sweet and rather naïve Katie give.



> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> The students slowly tickle in, curious looking over their new teacher. Enrique walks in like he owns the room and sits on her table while obviously checking her out. "Yep, he's right cutest teacher style I ever saw."
> "Hey, Joey or whatever your name was, she ain't with you ain't she?" *





> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> "Joey," he says over his shoulder, "and don't even think about it," he adds nonchalantly*





> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> Enrique smiles slightly after Joey and makes a shiver.
> "Oh I so hope he doesn't bite, seniorita."*




Katie blinked at the whole exchange, not really sure what was going on or even how to handle it.  Her glance moved from Joey to Enrique until they finally stopped their…_what_ exactly?  At Enrique’s parting comment, she wasn’t sure what to say to that but she really did want to say something so she blurted out the first thing that came to mind.

“Maybe _I_ bite.”

Her attention moved to the rest of the class. “Hi there!  I’m Dr. Katie Nguyen, but you can just call me Katie.  I’m teaching advanced computer science today so if you think Java is just a coffee drink, then you’re definitely not in the right class.  The rest of you, sign into your computer and write me a ‘Hello World’ program in five minutes or less.”  

She took a stop watch out of her pocket and clicked it on.  “Starting now.”


----------



## Radiant (Jul 8, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *January.15.2004
> 8:18
> San Graciano High-School, Katie's classroom
> 
> ...




There is the usual "oh no we got to do something" moan from the students but they get to work. Most of them are pretty good or  they wouldn't be in this class but still none can live up to the standards Katie is used to. Suddenly she feels a gust of wind in the closed room and a few notes fly around in the room. The students exchange some confused look and Enrique stands up, reading something on a note.
"Be back in a minute teach, maybe I'll even let you bite me then."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> "Be back in a minute teach, maybe I'll even let you bite me then." *




Katie shook her head even as she reached out with one hand to grab a note and read what's on them.  "I can't let you leave the classroom without a written excuse," she explained apologetically.  It was her first time teaching a class and the principal had spent all that time drilling her on the rules.  Katie couldn't let it get out of control already.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 8, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Katie shook her head even as she reached out with one hand to grab a note and read what's on them.  "I can't let you leave the classroom without a written excuse," she explained apologetically.  It was her first time teaching a class and the principal had spent all that time drilling her on the rules.  Katie couldn't let it get out of control already. *




The paper flying around is just random stuff from the table that was thrown up by the sudden wind. Enrique has allready put the one he was reading away then he stood up. He smiles again and leans forward to whisper in your ear. He still speaks loud enough for the whole class to hear though.
"Just going to the bathroom but you can come with me if you'r that curious."
There is some giggling and whispering in the back of the class.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 9, 2003)

> Clair nearly tumbles to the ground then a really big hand pushes him from behind. Then he turns around he sees the big guy that hanged out with Enrique and Fabienne.
> "Get lost, I don't want loosers who fight girls in my presence."




The books that Clair was holding drop to the floor as he struggled to mantain his balance after almost being knocked over.  He looks up at the agressor and looks at him strangely, raising one eyebrow up as if he was trying to see who he was dealing with.*

_And I thought that things were going just fine until now,_ he thinks, "Hey, jerk," _...I would call him something worse but I don't want to get into trouble..._  Looking at the bully's reaction to this though Clair bites his lip for a moment, feeling his resolve loosen a bit, but manages to continue.  

"Just for the record I haven't ever hit or harm a girl before in my life-so get your facts straight next time before pushing me around."  Clair says in an honest, but slightly angry tone.

He then sees Michael, "Thanks alot, I think it'd be a good idea to move away for the time being-if you catch my drift, I don't want you to be caught up in this stuff too."  _But just in case..._  An invisible shield goes up around himself and Michael.

*Assessment, Str/Int/Wis.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 9, 2003)

"Don't worry about it. I'm stiking just in case. I have this thing against bullies."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 9, 2003)

Not actually having worn her suit under her clothes, Eris was a bit later to arrive then Joey, needing to change in the girls locker room.  She ignored the stares she got in the locker room, it being the first time that those not at the beach had seen her in it.  When she finally emerged from the locker room she had a small white towel with pink and red hearts draped over her shoulder, which she left on a bench away from the water before taking a running dive from the board.

She arched into a low graceful dive that showed off her trim athletic form to best advantage, before she swam lazily across the pool to Joey.  "Have you heard about the party?" she asked him sweetly, allowing herelf to float.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 9, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The books that Clair was holding drop to the floor as he struggled to mantain his balance after almost being knocked over.  He looks up at the agressor and looks at him strangely, raising one eyebrow up as if he was trying to see who he was dealing with.*
> 
> ...




OOC: Just stood up so I'm too lazy to chek exact stat but the guy is really strong (no superstrength though) and just average in the rest.

Confronted with two people the bullly seems to find this a lot less funny and heads to his own class crumbling.
"We're going to meet again, you have no idea how deep the crap you'r in is."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 9, 2003)

"It looks like we're gonna have to keep an eye out on that butt and his friends. If he has any."

_Swell. Just one thing right after another. I wonder how long it'll be before I cause this school's boiler to explode or something. And it's only been what? Three days since I've been here? Maybe I should've stayed on the road or something._ 

"You might want to be careful with him because bullies just don't ever stop. They keep on and keep at you. There's no telling what that ass is gonna pull next. See you later."

And with that said, Michael heads off to class.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 9, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *She arched into a low graceful dive that showed off her trim athletic form to best advantage, before she swam lazily across the pool to Joey.  "Have you heard about the party?" she asked him sweetly, allowing herelf to float. *




"Yeah, not sure if I am going to go, but a decent party is all good for me, but if I do go I might take Katie.," Joey replies treading water with ease, "But I really have not thought about it too much."

Joey floats on his back, and relaxes, "This pool is a little small for me."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> "Just going to the bathroom but you can come with me if you'r that curious."
> *




"I'm sure you're old enough to hold it for another half an hour," Katie spoke with a sweet smile, before glancing at his empty seat briefly.  "Please sit down, Enrique."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 9, 2003)

She lets out a startled 'Oh" when he says he'll go wth Katie, if he goes.  _Katie was nice and all, but she can't really compete with me, _ she thought slightly confused.  "You know that everyone thinks we are together right?" she asks, feeling envious of her room-mate, she wasn't terribly fond of the rest of the students at the institue, they just weren't very cool, or adventurous from what she knew of them so far.  Joey was, and that was about it, Jack was kinda lame, Katie was ok though, or at least until Joey implied he was more interested in her then Eris herself.

"I don't know that Katie is invited, I mean, you and I know she's ok, er sorta, but to everyone else she *IS* a teacher.  "Why not just ditch the hastle, and take me, less of a fuss, and it has the added benifit of not needing explinations from us." she suggested, making sure no one could hear them first.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 9, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"I don't know that Katie is invited, I mean, you and I know she's ok, er sorta, but to everyone else she IS a teacher.  "Why not just ditch the hastle, and take me, less of a fuss, and it has the added benifit of not needing explinations from us." she suggested, making sure no one could hear them first. *




Joey swam closer to Katie, and smiled, "Yeah she is a _teacher_, but she is also pretty cool, like you, right?  I mean you two are both roomates, right?  Well I will ask her tonight, me and her have a date, and see if she is interested, if she isn't, then I will  go with you?  Or we can all just go together, if she arrives with us, I think we can smooth things over for her," he whispers in her ear.

Joey looks around seeing the eyes on them, and swims back some giving Eris some space, and to keep his feelings in check, the close proximity, driving his hormones crazy, "Either way, I am there."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 9, 2003)

"If thats what you really want." she said frostily before swimming away from him.  Angry at the fact that he liked Katie more then her, she swam to the otherside of the pool to wait for the teacher to start giving them instructions, or whatever it was that she was going to be doing with the class.

She gave a small growl of frustration before kicking off the wall and diving to the bottom of the pool to get away from everyone.  She lay on the bottom of the pool looking up, able to see perfectly fine because of her enhanced senses.  She lay there thinking about the party, about Joey and Katie, and Patriot.  When she finally came up for air almost a minute and a half later she had decided it was ok for Joey to go with Katie, well, almost ok, she wasn't really happy about it, but Katie was so nice, and it wasn't really Katie's fault he wasn't interested.  he fact that he had given her pearls and not Katie did cheer her up a little.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 9, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"If thats what you really want." she said frostily before swimming away from him. *




Joey watched Eris go, with a sigh, _Is Eris upset, or maybe even jealous, wierd, I could have sworn, she was, or maybe it is my imagination.  But damn she is hot, smoking even, Katie though... I like that sweet innocent thing._  Joey just shrugs, and lounges in the water, not really listening to the instructions, but follows along anyways, thinking more about this evening, then the moment....


----------



## Radiant (Jul 9, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I'm sure you're old enough to hold it for another half an hour," Katie spoke with a sweet smile, before glancing at his empty seat briefly.  "Please sit down, Enrique." *




He gracefully slips around you and gets out of the door.
"Sure I would do almost anithing for you but that will have to wait till later. Sorry to here you will miss me that much."
He is out of the door in an instant, again Katie has only seen Eris moving that fast. The chukling in the class is a lot louder now, this show from Enrique wasn't really good for her authority as a teacher.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 10, 2003)

"We...?"  Clair starts, but then says again before Michael can reply, "What I mean is thanks, alot-it's nice to have a friend.  If you need a hand in something, just tell me."

_Well, I said the 'F' word-and, I think that I meant it._

"Advice well taken, see ya later!"  The teen says as he makes his way to class.  Looking at the Geometry book in hand-the one that Michael picked up, he idly wonders if he should have left it on the ground, the thought bringing a smile to his face, _I'll need that sort of humor to get through another boring math period_.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 10, 2003)

January.15.2004
8:55
San Graciano High-School

Enrique returns to the classroom without another comment and at least for now keeps any further smartass comments to himself.

Clairs math class:
The door opens and Fabienne enters after having excused herself to the bathroom nearly fifteen minutes earlier. Mr Cameron the teacher looks very curious at her and his voice drips with sarcasm.
"Ah Fabienne it is so nice that you have not forgotten us. Maybe we should start with basic number again so you can count how many minutes you have been away.
She smiles excusingly as she makes her way back to her seat.
"Sorry had to fix my makeup."
The teacher sighs and makes a note about it.
"I don't care how your face looks, as long as you actually show it here sometimes."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 10, 2003)

Towards the end of the class, Joey pulls himself out of the pool, and uses his power, albeit a subtle use, to make the water repel from his form, by dripping off fairly quickly, till he is dry, though his hair is still wet.  Joey takes a seat, and throw on his Birks, he lounges for abit while Eris gets changed, and then once she comes back out, he stands and thows on his blue tank top, with a generous smile.

Joey tries to ease the moment, "Hey walk you to the next class?" he picks up his bag, and tosses it over his shoulder casually, cocking his head slightly, he offers his hand to her, casually.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 10, 2003)

January.15.2004
9:30
San Graciano High-School

Exactly at the end of Jacsons class his cell phone starts to ring. Everibody got one from the institute, they are nothing special but still the newest type available, basically these models are close to todays laptops. They also have digital cameras and toys like that. The only realy specail is you can use them to sent a silent emergency signal that also activates a homing beacon so you can get help if you'r in trouble. 
The number shown is from the intstitute and Truth voice ís one the line then you picks it up.
"Good morning sunshine, I think I've got something interesting for you. Take a look at the screen."
She sends a short scene from todays news to your cell phone and you see an armored car standing at the middle of the street. It looks like the film is from the security camera of a nearby building. A blurred figure races through the scene and stops at the back of the truck, hitting one of the security guards in the stomach as he ran by. Then he stops you can see it is a man wearing a simple black costume with yellow lightnings on it. Another guard runs around the car and a new figure leaps into the picture. This one looks a bit younger and wears a leather outfit with white stripes on it. He takes the guard out with a kick to the head while he jumps. The last one to appear is pretty tall and wears a realy colourfull costume that makes him look a bit like an oriental dragon and leaves his mouth free. The sense of that becomes obvious then he starts to breath fire. The sense is not visible but it looks like he puts a wall of flames between them and more security or maybe the police. With another blur the speed demon gets the keys and opens the car. They crab a lot of the money but only as much as they can easily carry. Now the last person appears and it is a girl wearing the new costume you ordered for Fab. She takes two of the guys by the hand and they step into a shadow and vanish. Only the lightning guy stays back and he runs out of the picture a second later, almsot invisible as he runs.
The scene stops amd truth speaks again.
"This happened today 9:48 till 9:52 about 700 yards from your current location. Appearently with group has commited a few minor crimes before, they are called the Hellions."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 10, 2003)

_January.15.2004
9:30
San Graciano High-School_

Katie continues to teach her class, wondering if every new highschool teacher had to go through this.  She really missed teaching the graduate classes at the university.  For one thing, she found out that she defintely needed to do more explaining than she would have with college students.

People came to a college class to learn so those that wanted to goof off just never showed up.  But in highschool, everything was different.  She couldnt' take for granted everyone was here to learn, though definitely if they didn't want to work, they wouldn't have picked such a tough class to begin with.

Thin silvers of consciousness moved over the computer room, checking what everyone was doing on their computers, listening to those noise of technology that buzzed in her ear.

Her eyes catch the notes students would pass to each other, the silent flirting, giggling and gossiping.  And once again it struck her how much she had missed out on - whether it was bad or good...who knew?  For that brief moment, she wanted so much to be just one of them.

Then the period ended and as the students got up to leave, she changed her mind.  What had she to complain about?  Her life was great...and maybe now at this institute, her life might be even greater still.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 10, 2003)

*deleted post*


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2003)

Eris emerged from the girls locker-room with her pink hair still damp with pool water.  She was wearing a pair of of what could be generously described of as tan shorts, they did cover everything they needed to, but were definitely short enough to be classed as trendy.  On her top she wore a pink mid-drift of the same shade as her hair and her sun glasses.  Her hair swished back and forth in the pony tail that she had placed it in as she strode across the pool deck past Joey to get back to the rest of the school.

When Joey offers to walk her to her next class she becomes slightly perplexed, he had already made her preference for Katie known, but she decided that even if they weren't going to get together, she and Joey were definitely enough alike to be friends.  She nodded at his offer and held out her hand to him, "I wonder what Katie's class is going to be like?  I mean she wouldn't give us too much homework, I mean we are room-mates and all."  she comments as she allows him to lead her to the next class, her room-mates new one.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 10, 2003)

Joey shrugged, holding her hand, "I don't know, talked to her earlier, she looked pretty excited.  Whatever, I just hope it isn't boring, you know what I mean?"

Joey glanced around at the prying eyes, and swung the door open to the class, for Eris, showing a bit of chivalry, as he looks around the classroom, "I don't worry too much about homework, but I wouldn't expect special treatment either."

Joey winks to Katie, as Eris moves for her seat, and grabs a seat that gives him a good view of both the teacher, and Eris, tossing his bag on the floor, and pulling out his MP3 player till the class began, placing a headphone over one ear.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 11, 2003)

*deleted post*


----------



## Radiant (Jul 11, 2003)

-deleted post-


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 11, 2003)

*deleted post*


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 11, 2003)

_January.15.2004
8:55
San Graciano High-School_

Katie smiled at the next batch of incoming students, surprised this time to see more of the other institute kids in there.  She hadn't realized they were all interested in her favorite academic topic in the world - computers.  Especially even more surprised to see Eris who hadn't seemed to her like someone who liked to waste time slogging through homework for a difficult class.

The sight of Joey - though not as much as Eris due to his advanced warning - still surprised her.  His words of earlier brought a faint blush to her cheeks but she managed to keep her mind focused on the task at hand.

The inital excercise results got her frowning at the results.  For the second class yet again a significant percentage of students who couldn't do it.  _Maybe this is too hard?_ she thought, glancing over the scores.  _But...its so easy...I even gave them a choice of languages..._

Eris and Joey's (and any of the others if you don't have at least a 10 in Computer Use) scores made her wince a bit.  _Maybe a tutoring session at the institute might be in order..._


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2003)

January.15.2004
8:55
San Graciano High-School

Eris took her seat at the computer next to Joey's .  It had actually been a long time since she had seen, let alone used a computer, she was out of practice.  She waved to Katie as she took her seat, wondering how tough Katie was going to be on her and Joey.  The first exercise was a complete fiasco, even if she hadn't been out of practice she still wouldn't have been able to complete it.  It was simply too difficult for her to do, especially the first day of class.  She wondered whether Katie had ever actually been to a highschool, and whether or not she knew how uncool she was being.

"You still want to bring her to the party? she might get lynched if she keeps this up." she whispered to Joey


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 11, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *January.15.2004
> 8:55
> San Graciano High-School
> 
> "You still want to bring her to the party? she might get lynched if she keeps this up." she whispered to Joey *




Joey smirked, "Dude this is like buku hard, I think she does not realize, that not everyone has dedicated their lives to C++ or what have you.  I can see what you mean, I may need to have her mellow out a little on the whole, work ethic thing, or maybe I am just in the wrong class," he shrugs, as he whispers back.

Joey then spoke up, loud enough for Katie to hear, "Uhh teach, yeah, okay, umm this may be a stupid question, but could you like show us how to do this, I left my Doctarate back home, and I am a just a little rusty," Joey flashes his boyish grin.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> "Uhh teach, yeah, okay, umm this may be a stupid question, but could you like show us how to do this, I left my Doctarate back home, and I am a just a little rusty," Joey flashes his boyish grin. *




Color suffused her cheeks (damn she hated how easily that always happened!) at Joey's words, especially how the rest of the class seemed in complete agreement with him.  Was it really that difficult?  It was already bad enough that she was so nervous on this very first day!

"Well...ok."  Katie cleared her throat and gave the whole class her very best, most charming smile.  "You can choose any language you like, but we can start with the basics for the 'hello world' program.  I guess you're all rusty from summer."

Sliding down in her seat, she tapped the keys on her computer.  "The 'hello world' program is the most basic program in computer science.  It is always the first program you create when learning a new language."  She eyed the rest of the class from over the monitor of her laptop.  "If you don't know that much, you probably need to take the basic computer science class before you come here."

"The object of the program is always to output the string 'hello world'...whether on a command line or GUI interface...that's GUI for Graphic User Interface...is up to you and the ability of the language you choose.  Now, let's start with how to do this in Java..."

Slowly she went through the steps of the example, trying first in C, then C++, then Java...explaining the differences between the languages and demonstrating how it affected such a simple program as 'hello world'...the icon of computer science first steps.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 12, 2003)

Eris still wore her look of confusion, yes she knew how to use computers, but that didn't mean she knew anything at all about programming.  She was assigned to the class when she said she knew about computers, it wasn't exactly easy to find classes for kids who arrived in the middle of the school year, so a new class and a new student were kind of a match.  She hadn't known exactly what Katie's class would imply.

She just puttered around on the computer not actually accomplishing anything, just wasting time.  She decided to have a chat with Katie before bed about it.  Even when her pheromones weren't being used for seduction they still had a markedly positive affect on people.  _I really hope she loosens up._


----------



## Radiant (Jul 13, 2003)

In one of Clair and Micheals classes:
"The latest Russian revolution"
the teacher has just written the words on the board and allready there are bored moans in the class. The teacher of course starts to talk aniway. It is Mr Redge, a black man from america himself. Talk is he fled after he was forbidden to teach real history to his students. 
"Okay folks I don't care if you want to hear this but you damn sure should know, cause of someday we are all blown out in one big nuclear explosion this will be one of the sides that you have to thank. Of course, you have all heard about the big breakdown in 88. No don't give me that look, I know you have forgotten it but i just told you last month. Okay, the short version is that it all fell apart in the Soviet Union. The long term effects of communism had brought the Russians to their knees and no amount of force from the government could prevent hungry people from going to the streets or an econimy without resources from breaking down. It was time for a change in leadership and for a short time it looked like the Soviets could even become democratic. Of course you all know that it didn't happen that way and the mere idea makes most people laugh. But it could realy have happened as unlikely as it seems then you look at Russia now. Fact is that for some people the changes did not come fast enough and the decided to take the matter in their own hands. Especialy one General Mikhail Tretyak. Yep that's the one called Mighty Misha by the media, don't tell me you don't even watch news animore. At that time General Tetyak was the official head of Grimson Pride. Oh yes of course you have heard of those, why doesn't it wonder me that you know about people who blow up a lot of stuff. For those of you that do not know, Grimson Pride is the name the Russians gave the Delta Special teams of their country. The General was one in a long line of leader the government had appointed for the squad since they did not want to give one of the mutants the command. They where just as paranoid as the american government after Kennedys death. Unlike his precedors General Tretyak did not meet an unexlpained early end since his people highly repsected him. It's said that this was for the simple matter that he rarely sent them on suicide missions. There are no actual facts available about his command of course so all this is just speculation. The fact is that he just stormed the goverment and took over the country in a bloody coup. He personaly shot every member of the politburo that wouldn't pledge  his unswerving support to the new regime and he did it live on TV so we can be fairly sure it realy happened. If i can get the permision of your parents we might watch those scenes next week but I warn you that this was realy a terrible moment. 
Tretyak lived by one rule: "Might makes right" and he had a lot of might on his side, especialy after the other military forces joined him. He weeded out corruption in the government with way that would even have impressed the inqusition and within weeks he had the country rolling as if the troubles of the early 80s had just been a bad dream. Most historians asume that wihtout him the Soviet Union would have crumbled and the Iron Curtain would no longer exist."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 14, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"The object of the program is always to output the string 'hello world'...whether on a command line or GUI interface...that's GUI for Graphic User Interface...is up to you and the ability of the language you choose.  Now, let's start with how to do this in Java..."
> 
> Slowly she went through the steps of the example, trying first in C, then C++, then Java...explaining the differences between the languages and demonstrating how it affected such a simple program as 'hello world'...the icon of computer science first steps. *




Joey listens intently, though on her lesson, her words, or just her cannot be really seen, or maybe it is obvious, but he tries to not be, he liked the brainy girl, so smart, it was enticing, definitely something that had him going...

Joey followed the steps, and pulled it off, impressed with his teacher, "Wow, that was cool, not bad once I we get some direction," he looked up to Katie, "I guess I should have read through the course catalog instead of just picking the classes based on if it was taught by a hot betty or not."

Joey leaned back in his chair some, admiring Katie for a second, before glancing to Eris, despite her look of frustration, she was even more enticing, sometimes life was good, until he realized they were roomates.  Sometimes life is not so good...

Joey leaned forward, and typed a message to Eris that popped upon her screen, "Hey don't worry about this class, my dad did this kind of stuff for a living, so I learned a thing or two, around him?"

*OOC:*_ Spending my 2 points from last Episode on Computer 2, for this Episode, considering his background _


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 15, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *In one of Clair and Micheals classes:
> "The latest Russian revolution"
> the teacher has just written the words on the board and allready there are bored moans in the class. The teacher of course starts to talk aniway. It is Mr Redge, a black man from america himself. Talk is he fled after he was forbidden to teach real history to his students.
> "Okay folks I don't care if you want to hear this but you damn sure should know, cause of someday we are all blown out in one big nuclear explosion this will be one of the sides that you have to thank. Of course, you have all heard about the big breakdown in 88. No don't give me that look, I know you have forgotten it but i just told you last month. Okay, the short version is that it all fell apart in the Soviet Union. The long term effects of communism had brought the Russians to their knees and no amount of force from the government could prevent hungry people from going to the streets or an econimy without resources from breaking down. It was time for a change in leadership and for a short time it looked like the Soviets could even become democratic. Of course you all know that it didn't happen that way and the mere idea makes most people laugh. But it could realy have happened as unlikely as it seems then you look at Russia now. Fact is that for some people the changes did not come fast enough and the decided to take the matter in their own hands. Especialy one General Mikhail Tretyak. Yep that's the one called Mighty Misha by the media, don't tell me you don't even watch news animore. At that time General Tetyak was the official head of Grimson Pride. Oh yes of course you have heard of those, why doesn't it wonder me that you know about people who blow up a lot of stuff. For those of you that do not know, Grimson Pride is the name the Russians gave the Delta Special teams of their country. The General was one in a long line of leader the government had appointed for the squad since they did not want to give one of the mutants the command. They where just as paranoid as the american government after Kennedys death. Unlike his precedors General Tretyak did not meet an unexlpained early end since his people highly repsected him. It's said that this was for the simple matter that he rarely sent them on suicide missions. There are no actual facts available about his command of course so all this is just speculation. The fact is that he just stormed the goverment and took over the country in a bloody coup. He personaly shot every member of the politburo that wouldn't pledge  his unswerving support to the new regime and he did it live on TV so we can be fairly sure it realy happened. If i can get the permision of your parents we might watch those scenes next week but I warn you that this was realy a terrible moment.
> ...




Mumbles to himself:

"Nobody told him right makes might huh?"

To the teacher:

"So where is he today?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 15, 2003)

Clair idly rolls his pencil down on his desk, catching it to do it again as he toughs his way through history class-the thought of hanging out of the institute afterwards enough to give him strength to stick it through.  _I wonder where Fabienne *really* went earlier today, probably with that Enrique guy._  He thinks, watching the pencil slide again.

As Michael asks his question, Clair listens on, curious to see the teacher's response.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 16, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mumbles to himself:
> 
> ...




"Well time is mostly up, but if it interests you we can get to the details of the current political situation tomorow. In short, Mighty Misha stell rules over Russia and is still stuck in the cold war with America."
The bell rings and the whole class looks more than a little happy to get to lunch break.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 16, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Clair idly rolls his pencil down on his desk, catching it to do it again as he toughs his way through history class-the thought of hanging out of the institute afterwards enough to give him strength to stick it through.  I wonder where Fabienne *really* went earlier today, probably with that Enrique guy.  He thinks, watching the pencil slide again.
> 
> As Michael asks his question, Clair listens on, curious to see the teacher's response. *




Clair sees Fabienne running of and bunping into Jackson in the break. He can't hear it all with all the students around him but it sounds as if she is angry cause he called her costume cheesy and wants to go out with him tonight. It makes an interesting combination to say the least. They are interupted then Mandy (one of Eslarnes girls, the one on the right of the pic) stops by to invite him and Fab to the party on saturday. 

Katie: 
Katie's time at the school is not the most fun. The students avoid her and most of the teachers don't realy know what to think of her. They are pretty friendly but realy don't talk much to her. 
The students simply avoid her cause she is a teacher and that's not exactly the type of people you chat with during your break. Her high expectations from her class also help to get even more distance between her and the other kids in her age. Which makes it even more obvious the a dark tanned girl who looks like 16 or something suddenly walks right into the bubble of privacy that formed around Katie and smiles like she just won the lottery. She runds forward and pulls at Katies arm.
"Hey there, you'r it! I mean you'r the one! Aeh I mean you'r the fourth...aniway you goa come, want to have lunch with us? I'm Alita what's your name?"
She pulls Katie along while babbling.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 17, 2003)

*Chamber*

At luch Jonothan finds a quite spot under a tree and hastily sribbles out his homework assignments. Not really paying attention to the other students or anything else, he nods off listing to music with his books in his lap.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 17, 2003)

Katie stands still, not allowing the girl to pull her along so abruptly.  Naive she may be, but she was still the very independent sort and not easily pushed around.

She smiled at the excited girl very friendly-like.  "Hi Alita.  I'm Katie Nguyen, the new teacher here at the school."  

Her smile though was wearing rather thin by now from everyone's treatment of her today.  Why they were doing this, she couldn't really understand.  Things like this never happened to her before.  By now, she moved around with a rather confused half smile on her face - growing thinner with the unfriendly responses.

It was a horrible first day and only lunch time and all Katie wanted to do was go fetch either her skateboard or the surfboard then find a lonesome place where she could just fight with nature and not the people who populated it.

She was beginning to think that Dr. Lucas idea to teach at the highschool was a very bad one.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 17, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Katie stands still, not allowing the girl to pull her along so abruptly.  Naive she may be, but she was still the very independent sort and not easily pushed around.
> 
> She smiled at the excited girl very friendly-like.  "Hi Alita.  I'm Katie Nguyen, the new teacher here at the school."
> 
> Her smile though was wearing rather thin by now from everyone's treatment of her today.*




Joey spots Katie looking uneasy, and seeing a chance to make her smile, moves to her otherside, as she talks, and speaks taking her by some surprise, "Hey teach," he flashed an apple, "want an apple?"

Joey smiles to the other girl, "Hey the name is Joey, whassup," before he continues with Katie, "Nice class, looked kind of nervous up there, intense too, actually made my brain cells, work... and here I almost thought about skipping that period, hey tell you what, why don't we skip out the rest of the day, and carve some turf downtown?"

Joey places an arm around Katie's shoulder with a smile, "I mean the day is young and all."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 17, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Joey spots Katie looking uneasy, and seeing a chance to make her smile, moves to her otherside, as she talks, and speaks taking her by some surprise, "Hey teach," he flashed an apple, "want an apple?"
> 
> ...




The girl nods to Joey. "Hey"
She turns back to Katie.
"You'r a teach? You'r kdding right? Aniway, don't want to interupt you two. Specialy not if you'r going out, we'll just have to find someone else."
She picks up a custom built skateboard from the wall beside her and runs of to buy a limo at the corner.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 17, 2003)

"How come I didn't get an apple J?" she teases him, grinning at her room-mate.  She still wasn't entirely thrilled by Joey's paying more attention to Katie, but if it loosened her up then it was all to the good, she didn't really want to share a room with one of her teachers, it would make cutting the class pretty dificult to get away with, best to get on her good side.

"Eris." she said by way of introduction to the other girl, that it probably wasn't neccessary hadn't crossed her mind.  She drops her arm on Katies other shoulder, her fingers resting on Joey's arm.  "We definitely should do something.  Its too nice of a day to waste here, not really doing anything." she agreed.  Eris couldn't help but find the idea of getting a teacher to play hookie hilarious, if Katie would go along with it.

"So where are we going? I could definitely go for some blading if your gonna skate."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 17, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Eris." she said by way of introduction to the other girl, that it probably wasn't neccessary hadn't crossed her mind.  She drops her arm on Katies other shoulder, her fingers resting on Joey's arm.  "*




"Hi" Alita hurries of even faster after Eris arrival, with her worn out jeans and turned baseball cap this is deffinatly not her type of crowd. She slides down the railing on the side of the stairs and gets to the street with one spin in the air. Katie only knows a few people who are good enough to pull that of with such grace (one of them being herself of course). It's realy a strong contrast to Alias unsure behavior while talking.
Two boys wait for her, both with their own boards and she sits with them, drinking and chating. They motion in Katies direction, she says a few words and then they just shrug and ignore her. It's not realy possible to hear what they talked about but they look a bit disapointed.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> "Hey teach," he flashed an apple, "want an apple?"
> *




That provoked a laugh and a smile from Katie as she playfully bit into it.  "Don't mind if I do!" she agreed, plucking it from his hand.  An eyebrow arched slightly.  "So long as you're not the wicked stepmother trying to poison me."  The glint in her eyes though told anyone who looked that she would never think that anyone would actually try to hurt her.

Katie glanced at the group gathered thoughtfully.  _Must the local skater crowd_ she thought with some amusement.  _I wonder how they know that I skate. Maybe they know some good places to go around here._

At their looks Katie nearly laughed out loud.  _I guess they wanted me to come over!  They could have just asked instead of trying to drag me!_

"I don't know if you want to go blading with boarders though.  We do tricks, we don't really do it for the excercise," Katie explained to Eris with a smile.  "I think though you said you were learning how to surf?  We can all do that together."

Shaking her head though, she continued to speak.  "I just have one more class to teach then I get to be off for the day."  A wicked curve touched her lips as she took another bite of the apple.  "Benefits of not being a student and having to take 8 classes I guess.  Let ask them if they know a good place to board."

She moved toward the skater group and gave them a half wave as she approached.  "Hey!  I see you're fellow skaters.  I'm Katie.  You know any really great place to skate around here?"


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 17, 2003)

Jack keeps to himself during most of the day, having a splitting headache after overexterting himself against the mercenaries the other day. He keeps quiet and moves a bit slower than usual, until receiving Truth's intregueing message. When the get to the last part;


			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> *Now the last person appears and it is a girl wearing the new costume you ordered for Fab.*



His brain feels like it pops out of his skull "You have _*got*_ to be kidding me!!"
The teacher, the only other person in the classroom looks up with a snap, looking at his with a quizzical expression.
"Uh, sorry. My stock is down ten points."
He hurries out of the room, trying to keep his face obscured from the teacher.
As he paces for the nearest restroom, he asks "Truth, who else have you shown this to?!"

He then has to quickly fumble his cell away, as;


> *Clair sees Fabienne running off and bumping into Jackson in the break. He can't hear it all with all the students around him but it sounds as if she is angry cause he called her costume cheesy and wants to go out with him tonight. It makes an interesting combination to say the least. They are interupted then Mandy (one of Eslarnes girls, the one on the right of the pic) stops by to invite him and Fab to the party on saturday.  *



Despite his headache, Jack does his best to read both Mandy's and Fabienne's minds.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 17, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> She moved toward the skater group and gave them a half wave as she approached.  "Hey!  I see you're fellow skaters.  I'm Katie.  You know any really great place to skate around here?" *




The three of them look up and the two guys smile. One looks hispanic, the other is from America, it gets clear from his accent the moment he talks.
"Hey sister, sure we can show you. Alita why didn't you ask her over? Saw you at the mall the other day, you got some moves. Name's Ray and that silent guy is Santos."
Santos lits a hand to greet Katie and answers Ray like he would talk to a child.
"I told you that fate would bring her to us at the right time and the right place brother. All is good. There is no need for so many words to reach the things that will work out on their own."
Alita mumbles something as an answer.
"Thought she's with the bitchs crowd, don't like them close to me." She smiles to Katie. "Nothing against you realy."
Ray jumps on his board.
"We know the places, you good enough to keep up with us? If you are we just might win tonight if you got the moves for it."
The three race down the street like crazy, using every obstacle as a chance for another stunt. Ray and Santos are both as good as Alita, and the hispanic boy looks like he is even better.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 17, 2003)

> His brain feels like it pops out of his skull "You have got to be kidding me!! Truth, who else have you shown this to?!"



There's a chukle from the other end of the line.
"No one, we're not the police but I though you might want to know. Tell me if you want me to call the cops or something, i can arrange it to be anonymus, but I'll leave that to you."



> Despite his headache, Jack does his best to read both Mandy's and Fabienne's minds.



Mandy just does the legwork to get the invitations around and considers Jack and Fab good enough. She doesn't realy care for either of you, but then she doesn't realy care for anyone but herself.
Fabs mind is very confused at the time. She is angry at you for sliming and calling her clothes cheesy. And mostly for being able to catch her at all. She also thinks your damn cute and wonder what she should wear igf she goes out with you. She's realy happy that she has a lot of money to buy new clothes now.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 17, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *She's realy happy that she has a lot of money to buy new clothes now. *




_Aw hell. Or is that, 'Oh, Hellion'._
He bites his lip, curses his luck and his headache, and agrees to the whole lot.

"Pick you up at eight?"

No matter what Fabienne says, Jack doesn't haggle and eventually excuses himself, and continues on to the nearest toilet, where he locks himself in and calls  back Truth. "Hey, sorry about cutting you off, I just bumped into Fabienne as I left the classroom. At least, now we can be 100% sure it was her this morning."
He sights, almost sits down but remembers where he is just in time.
"I know I should inform the police, but.... I just can't help but feel I can convince her to stop this."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 17, 2003)

> "Pick you up at eight?"




"Great!" She giggles and vanishes into the crowd winking.



> "Hey, sorry about cutting you off, I just bumped into Fabienne as I left the classroom. At least, now we can be 100% sure it was her this morning."He sights, almost sits down but remembers where he is just in time.
> "I know I should inform the police, but.... I just can't help but feel I can convince her to stop this."



Truth sounds a lot more serious now than usual.
"I've seen a lot worse from mutants her age. If you think you can make her stop it's worth a shot. And I don't like the police messing with mutants aniway. Just call if you think there is any trouble."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 18, 2003)

Clair sighs, [iconsciences are soo annoying,[/i] he thinks.  History class took forever, and this day was getting dull-but it gave him ample time to think of a way to payback the bully that he met in the morning between listening occasionally and rolling his pencil down his desk.  _I have to find another hobby_-he muses.

He can't help but grin at the thought of his plan-he wasn't used to thinking them up for himself too much-mostly following whatever Derek said, but he had learned a bit from past experience.  Normally, when he did have plans like this one he would usually lose his spine and back out of it...but not this time.

While in the hallway, he says Jack and Fabrienne talking too each other, _Typical._  He listens on a little, but has other plans at the moment.  Clair's looking around for the kid name Jose that he saw on the first day.

OOC-Is the guy who pushed Clair around this morning named Rico?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 18, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *OOC-Is the guy who pushed Clair around this morning named Rico? *




(ooc)I think it's the guy Fabienne referred to as 'Dragon' in episode #2(/ooc)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> "Thought she's with the bitchs crowd, don't like them close to me." She smiles to Katie. "Nothing against you really."*




Katie frowns at her, not liking how she referred to Eris.  Her insistence on fairness worked both ways.  From what she saw, Eris seemed very nice.



> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> "We know the places, you good enough to keep up with us? If you are we just might win tonight if you got the moves for it."*




_Again with the cryptic messages_ Katie thought with eyebrows creasing.  _I'm not the telepath!  I'm guessing them mean some kind of competition but what do they think?  That I'll just automatically know what it is?_

Though before she could ask further they skated off and she sighed to herself, deciding to spend the rest of the afternoon skating around the institute until everyone got out of school.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 18, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Clair sighs, [iconsciences are soo annoying,[/i] he thinks.  History class took forever, and this day was getting dull-but it gave him ample time to think of a way to payback the bully that he met in the morning between listening occasionally and rolling his pencil down his desk.  I have to find another hobby-he muses.
> 
> He can't help but grin at the thought of his plan-he wasn't used to thinking them up for himself too much-mostly following whatever Derek said, but he had learned a bit from past experience.  Normally, when he did have plans like this one he would usually lose his spine and back out of it...but not this time.
> 
> ...




Asking around a bit it' s easy to find out that the guy who pushed you around in the morning is named Chale. He usualy spends his time with Enrique and Fabienne and you can see the three sit at one of the tables. Jose is just getting some food and talks a girl, sounds like he explains some Math to her.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 18, 2003)

Clair looks indecisive if he wants to actually follow through with his idea.  Cursing himself for his indecisiveness, he thinks, _Well might made right for that Misha fellow, so why wouldn't it work for just a highschool jest?_  He thinks, convincing himself at least for the time being.

Whenever he can get ahold of Jose relatively out of everyone's hearing range, Clair goes up to him and starts conversing, "Hey, I don't think you know me, but my name's Clair."  He says as he holds out his hand in greeting.  For a little bit, he talks about math and how much homework they have, trying to make Jose feel a bit more comfortable before casually inserting, "It's hard to be new here with all those bullies around, like Rico and Chale..."  He pauses to see Jose's reaction before adding, "I just wish there was some way to teach those guys a lesson-well, I guess there's a way but I couldn't do it myself."

Trying to keep the other teen's interest, Clair continues, "You see, I'm one of those people that are called Deltas, and I have the ability to make someone really strong-and quick, although the catch is I can't do it to myself."  He sighs, "I just wish some one would be willing to take on those bullies, I mean, practically anyone with a boost from me could take them on-I can just imagine the looks on their faces as they get a taste of their own medicine."  He tries to say as convincingly as possible.  He begins to shift the conversation elsewhere, but if Jose looks to be willing to give it a shot he finishes, "Actually, if you're interested in giving it a go, I'll meet you after school tomorrow-no pressure, of course."  Clair will then leave to see what the others are off to, a slight grin on his face if he's successful.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Katie frowns at her, not liking how she referred to Eris.  Her insistence on fairness worked both ways.  From what she saw, Eris seemed very nice.
> 
> ...




Ray drives to the back of a parked car and gets another board out of the trunk. He gets back to Katie and throws it to her.
"Come on, or do you want to spent your break just sitting around? Don't let my crazy friends confuse you, they are just a bit excited. There's a skating competition tonight, been waiting for that for a month. But they take only teams of four. People from all over the country will be there and it will be on TV. That's one big chance to show what we've got. Then we saw you at the mall we wanted to ask you but nobody's seen you at school till today. So you'r in for some fun or not? We won't kick ya ass if you say no either. Except for Alita maybe, who knows what that girl does..."
He smiles encouragingly and gets back on his board. From behind him Alita calls: "Hey we're not crazy!" She points to Santos. "Well maybe he is..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 18, 2003)

Joey watches, not sure what is up with the skaters, "Hey Katie, catch you after your last class, and watch who you call names," he says with venom, to the skaters after referring to Eris as a _bitch_.  He turns to Eris, "Come on lets grab something to eat, I don't much like their attitude, like loads of bad karma..."

Joey holds out his hand to Eris...


----------



## Radiant (Jul 18, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Joey watches, not sure what is up with the skaters, "Hey Katie, catch you after your last class, and watch who you call names," he says with venom, to the skaters after referring to Eris as a bitch.  He turns to Eris, "Come on lets grab something to eat, I don't much like their attitude, like loads of bad karma..."
> 
> Joey holds out his hand to Eris... *




Ray ignores him but answers Katie.
"You know with THE BITCH she ususaly means Eslarne, i don't think Alita was talking bout you'r friend other than thinking you'r from their clique since she was around."
He shrugs.
"If she hangs with the people she will get the image, it's just like that. I don't care aniway but Alita had to cope with a lot from those girls. She's so not chilled then it comes to them."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> Ray drives to the back of a parked car and gets another board out of the trunk. He gets back to Katie and throws it to her.
> 
> "Come on, or do you want to spent your break just sitting around? Don't let my crazy friends confuse you, they are just a bit excited. There's a skating competition tonight, been waiting for that for a month. But they take only teams of four. People from all over the country will be there and it will be on TV. That's one big chance to show what we've got. Then we saw you at the mall we wanted to ask you but nobody's seen you at school till today. So you'r in for some fun or not? We won't kick ya ass if you say no either. Except for Alita maybe, who knows what that girl does..."
> He smiles encouragingly and gets back on his board. From behind him Alita calls: "Hey we're not crazy!" She points to Santos. "Well maybe he is..." *




Katie caught the board with one hand, the other still hanging onto Joey's apple.  One practiced passed over the board, assessing its capabilities before she swung it back at him.  "I've got my own with me, thanks," came her reply but she was smiling none-the-less.  "The competition sounds like my kind of thing, but I already promised someone else that I would help them re-learn how to skate tonight." 

She turns her smile on Joey and waves at both him and Eris behind her.  Noticing Joey offering Eris his hand, she wonders about the rumors she had been hearing about school.  _I guess they really are a couple_, she thought, feeling some disappointment but happiness for Eris.

Then her attention turns back to them others, her face looking a little more serious, especially at Alita.  "I don't really know you guys and I'm stoked you're all skaters, but Eris is my roommate and hopefully she'll become a good friend.  I don't want to hear you call her that, okay?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *She turns her smile on Joey and waves at both him and Eris behind her.  Noticing Joey offering Eris his hand, she wonders about the rumors she had been hearing about school.  I guess they really are a couple, she thought, feeling some disappointment but happiness for Eris.
> 
> *




Joey gives Katie a wink, as their eyes meet, not sure what she is thinking, but his mind is pretty much on target, he flashes a quick smile to Katie, as he turns to Eris.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2003)

Eris lets out a small laugh at the bitch comment, it didn't really bother her, its the way things went, Alita was just jealous, probably.  The fact that Joey was sticking up for her almost made her purr in pleasure.  "Its fine J, it really is, no need for you to be a jerk, she's just jealous, besides I don't think they like anyone who can't skate.  I wonder if that thing tonight includes bladers, that I can definitely do.  Besides, it looks like Katie wants to go, maybe if we cheer her on tonight she'll loosen up on giving us work in class." she whispers to Joey, with a feral gleam in her eye at the prospect of going to something with the energy of the x-games, it would give her a chance to use those roller-blades she had picked up at the mall, they weren't top of the line, just good enough to blade in private, but if she did well enough, she could probably flirt her way into a better pair. 

Eris accepts Joey's hand but doesn't let him lead her off.  "So are you gonna let Katie put off teaching you tonight so she can compete?  I'm sure you'll be able to pick up some stuff just by watching, so whats it going to be?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 18, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Eris accepts Joey's hand but doesn't let him lead her off.  "So are you gonna let Katie put off teaching you tonight so she can compete?  I'm sure you'll be able to pick up some stuff just by watching, so whats it going to be?" *




Joey nodded, "Hey Katie, why don't you try out the contest, I want to see your moves, so go ahead, alright?  Besides I think Eris wants to go too, I can cheer you on or something, and either way, we can grab something to eat later right, afterwards?"

Joey turned to Eris, with a slight whisper, "Wouldn't mind seeing your moves either," he smirked, and then  turned Katie, "don't worry about it, this sounds like a lot more fun anyways."

Joey will then lead Eris off, if she allows him, trying not to be pushy, of course.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2003)

"I bet you say that to all the girls."  Eris whispers right back winking at Joey.  "We really do want to see you there tonight Katie."  she says to her room-mate smiling so that Katie could tell she was being genuine.

She allowed Joey to lead her away after saying good-bye to Katie.  "J, I need to ask you something, you might not like it, but I do like Katie, and I want to be her friend, even if she does go off the deep end with work she gives us."  she says, her eyes twinkling merrily.  "You seem to like both of us a lot, so, which one of us is it that you like the most?  I mean just tell me, I can be cool with just being friends, I think Katie probably could too, but I am not sure, don't know her well enough yet, butg since we are room-mates I don't want to get into a big fight over you, not that Katie seems like the type for a big fight, she's just too sweet."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 18, 2003)

Joey's wink made her cheeks pinken only slightly, but Katie returned it with rather brillant smile.  She looked thoughtful at both Joey's and Eris' statements - both of them seeming to support her really truly desire to a competition - before a laughing smile broke over her delicate features.  "Alright then!  Looks like I'm bringing two cheerleaders along."  She gave a mischievous wink to Joey and Eris.

"You skaters have got me interested now.  Tell me about this skateboarding competition and get me sold." Vibrant dark eyes twinkled and she barely could sustain the half-serious expression on her face just before she took a bite of Joey's apple.  A pause for chewing, swallowing and a trouble-making smile.  "Cuz you know once you have me, winning is assured."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 19, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *She allowed Joey to lead her away after saying good-bye to Katie.  "J, I need to ask you something, you might not like it, but I do like Katie, and I want to be her friend, even if she does go off the deep end with work she gives us."  she says, her eyes twinkling merrily.  "You seem to like both of us a lot, so, which one of us is it that you like the most?  I mean just tell me, I can be cool with just being friends, I think Katie probably could too, but I am not sure, don't know her well enough yet, but since we are room-mates I don't want to get into a big fight over you, not that Katie seems like the type for a big fight, she's just too sweet." *




Joey continues for a second, and then pauses when he sees that they have some relative privacy, "Dude you want me to choose, between two betties?  I am not quite sure what to say to that, I think you are both pretty rocking; kind of a toss-up.  Your hot, damn sexy, look good in just about anything, and fiery personality, I like that.  Katie is smart, sweet, innocent, to the point of naivete, which is also traits I like.  I am just chilling Eris, we are young, why do we have to make decisions," he gives her a soft kiss on the forehead, "lets just enjoy the ride, we have fun, we chill, we do stuff.  If stuff happens, it happens."

Joey starts walking, nonchalantly, _Damn she is hot... get a grip on yourself dude, gonna lose it, and flip out, and this betty is gonna be totally owning you... just keep it real... just a chick... nothing more..._ "So, you want to ride the bike, or take the SUV to the contest?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 19, 2003)

"Your such a guy." Eris almost growls in frustration, punching Joey in the arm.  "That wasn't really an answer you know, goofball."  she says as she continues to walk along with him.  "Bike, but I want my own, I mean I have been driving with you pretty much daily since we got here, I think I can handle it.  Besides I need the room for my blades."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 19, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *
> Trying to keep the other teen's interest, Clair continues, "You see, I'm one of those people that are called Deltas, and I have the ability to make someone really strong-and quick, although the catch is I can't do it to myself."  He sighs, "I just wish some one would be willing to take on those bullies, I mean, practically anyone with a boost from me could take them on-I can just imagine the looks on their faces as they get a taste of their own medicine."  He tries to say as convincingly as possible.  He begins to shift the conversation elsewhere, but if Jose looks to be willing to give it a shot he finishes, "Actually, if you're interested in giving it a go, I'll meet you after school tomorrow-no pressure, of course."  Clair will then leave to see what the others are off to, a slight grin on his face if he's successful. *




Josè doesn't look too convinced. "I'll think about it. Beating up people is not so hight on list of goals. Well it would be nice if he shuts up sometimes..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 19, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Your such a guy." Eris almost growls in frustration, punching Joey in the arm.  "That wasn't really an answer you know, goofball."  she says as she continues to walk along with him.  "Bike, but I want my own, I mean I have been driving with you pretty much daily since we got here, I think I can handle it.  Besides I need the room for my blades." *




Joey nods, "Great, we both can ride, then," he smirks, knowing that he didn't give her the answer she wanted, truth be told, he didn't really have an answer, he could have either one, why choose now?  Joey smirked, "So what about you Eris, who are you digging, if anyone?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 19, 2003)

"Well I was digging on this one guy, but he can't seem to make up his mind, its such a turn off. " she says smirking at him.  "No, not really sure yet, I mean, there are as you say some rocking guys around, you don't happen to have a pet name for them do you?"  she asks curiously her shapely eyebrow rising in question.

The corner of her mouth rises into the familiair smirk, that smug little smirk that he had gotten to know fairly well in the breif time that they had been living together, the one that says how pleased she is with herself, "Besides, there is still Tess."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 19, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Well I was digging on this one guy, but he can't seem to make up his mind, its such a turn off. " she says smirking at him.  "No, not really sure yet, I mean, there are as you say some rocking guys around, you don't happen to have a pet name for them do you?"  she asks curiously her shapely eyebrow rising in question.
> 
> The corner of her mouth rises into the familiair smirk, that smug little smirk that he had gotten to know fairly well in the breif time that they had been living together, the one that says how pleased she is with herself, "Besides, there is still Tess." *




'Well have Tess join in, make it a threesome," Joey replies still walking, he stops and turns around, he replies with shake of his head, "anyways, just wondering, your a pretty cool betty, you know that?  A little too hot for your own good, but cool all the same."

Joey starts leans against the wall, "And I don't have a name for guys, unless their goons or kooks, so I guess your out of luck.  Though I do find friendships between guys and girls difficult, in the end, there is always that _sexual_ tension..."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2003)

"Do you really think that she is that adventurous?" she asks Joey as they walk the lunchroom, she even winks at Tessa as they pass her.  "Can a person really be too hot though?" she asks J fasectiously, smiling at the implied compliment.

Eris lounges against the wall next to him when he finally lets go of her hand.  "Your kidding right? I mean not that there is anything wrong with it, but you really want to get in the pants of every girl that your friends with?  I can relate a little, but not every guy I mean, can you see me with Clair or Jono or Mike?  I think your just horny."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 20, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Eris lounges against the wall next to him when he finally lets go of her hand.  "Your kidding right? I mean not that there is anything wrong with it, but you really want to get in the pants of every girl that your friends with?  I can relate a little, but not every guy I mean, can you see me with Clair or Jono or Mike?  I think your just horny." *




Joey shrugged at the first question, "You never know till you try, I could give you stories, about how crazy girls can be," he paused for a second, "Am I horny, probably, just saying, if am friends with a girl I find attractive, then of course there is going to be tension, thankfully we don't have that problem," he laughed.

"And I could not see you with Jono, Mike, or Clair.  That would be amusing to me, and probably fulfill their fantasies though," he shrugged, "_If_ we hooked up, I think it would be pretty cool, I am not going to lie.  _But_ at the same time, what we got now is cool, we can talk about just everything, we get along, and surprisingly enough your more then just a pretty betty, and that is a plus."

Joey started walking, "We better get going to know the next class..."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 20, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> "You skaters have got me interested now.  Tell me about this skateboarding competition and get me sold." Vibrant dark eyes twinkled and she barely could sustain the half-serious expression on her face just before she took a bite of Joey's apple.  A pause for chewing, swallowing and a trouble-making smile.  "Cuz you know once you have me, winning is assured." *




Ray lifts his chin to look down on you with a broad smile.
"Soooo you'r that good...Show me! I'll tell ya on the move." He follows Alita and Santos
"The whole thing is sponsored by Energex, some new drink, they rented that hall, made commercial for the last few month and got people from all over the country around. Also some bands, Damone, Trapt and some others. Don't care for those but it will be one big show. Aniway they said they only take teams of four, word is they always have four shows with all kinds of stunts running at the same time to have more material for the cameras. Going to be life on local TV."
His eyes sparkle while he talks, he didn't  mention any price to win but to you it seems as if they just don't care about that. It's just the chance to realy test how good they are.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2003)

"I think we still have some time before next period, and I thought we were planning on skipping it and going out surfing or blading.  Besides this conversation is just soo enlightening on the male mind that I'd hate to have to end it."  she says grinning at him.

"I am curious though on something J,  How can Tess, you, and I have a threesome if there isn't even a twosome between us.  What with us just being friends and all." she teased him on his decision to not decide.  "And here I thought being with two girls was every guys fantasy."  she exclaimed softly in mock despair, "your just bursting all my bubbles today Joey."

A curious expression came over her face after a moment, she cocked her head to the side, "Unless you were being very umm...generous with the term friend? Very generous." she asked in a low suggestive whisper.  She kissed him on the mouth rather deeply for someone who wasn't dating him, "Did you mean to include that in your definition of friend?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 20, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *A curious expression came over her face after a moment, she cocked her head to the side, "Unless you were being very umm...generous with the term friend? Very generous." she asked in a low suggestive whisper.  She kissed him on the mouth rather deeply for someone who wasn't dating him, "Did you mean to include that in your definition of friend?" *




Joey is no stranger to kisses, and holds her for a second, making himself comfortable, "Yeah, friends can do that, friends can do alot of things," Joey grins.

Joey thought for a second, "Well the way I see it, friends can share many different things with each other, and be there for each other right.  And friends can have fun together, and fun can be defined by many different things."

Joey gives Eris a kiss, just as deep as before, "So can you handle that?" as he finishes, and puts on his shades, looking for a quick way to get off campus.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2003)

"Yes," she said smiling at him, "I can definitely handle it, so long as you point out other people that you think would be good 'friends'." She kissed him again, before leading him out to the parking lot for the bike they had come to school on.  Eris was immensly pleased with the turn of events between her and J, she couldn't exactly put her finger on it, but this was pretty much what she had wanted all along, in the beginning all she wanted from him was for him to be wowed by her charm, her looks, and her pheromones, but as she had gotten to know him, she had begun to like him more and more.  Not just because he was sexy, he definitely was, but because they loved doing the same things, and had such a good time together.  Joey was indeed right that being together would definitely screw that up somewhat, and that was definitely to be avoided.

Just because the two were friends didn't mean that they couldn't have fun with each other.  She had heard one of the other girls at school talking about this sort of thing, 'Friends with benifits', thats what it was called.  It was something that Eris definitely liked, though she wasn't sure why the other girl hadn't.  "Lets get Katie and hit the institute for our blades and boards."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> 
> Ray lifts his chin to look down on you with a broad smile.
> "Soooo you'r that good...Show me! I'll tell ya on the move." He follows Alita and Santos
> ...




"My skateboard is back on my bike," Katie explained moving in that direction.  She listened to his words.  "Sounds like Tony Hawks' BoomBoomHuckJam - which if you know anything about X-sports on wheels, you should have heard of that.  Skateboarding, BMX, and FMX (Biking and Freestyle motorcross) all in one place."

A rather thoughtful look crossed her face.  "I'm better at the skateboards, but I can do a few tricks with the bikes  - motor or otherwise.  Basically if its anything on land and involves wheels, you can count that I've tried it before."  The only other subject that interested Katie beyond computers?  Her secondary specialty - the X-Games - specifically skateboarding and snowboarding tricks.

"Try anything once."  Katie's smile had a mischievous tint.  "That's my motto."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Just because the two were friends didn't mean that they couldn't have fun with each other.  She had heard one of the other girls at school talking about this sort of thing, 'Friends with benifits', thats what it was called.  It was something that Eris definitely liked, though she wasn't sure why the other girl hadn't.  "Lets get Katie and hit the institute for our blades and boards." *




Joey shrugged, "Sounds good to me, lets blow this joint before I catch any more bad vibage from the students." Joey heads to the ride, "Find Katie let her know we are bouncing, I will pull the ride around, alright?"

Joey then heads for the parking lot, and grabs the _phat ride_, the SUV, and pulls it around, with some music going, just some edgy alternative punk-rock.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Try anything once."  Katie's smile had a mischievous tint.  "That's my motto."
> 
> *




"Then how about getting it complicated one." 
He follows Katie and tells her about the time place etc. There will be some other comeption but it's mostly about skating and no one can take part in anithing else if he is in it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 21, 2003)

Unstrapping her skateboard from the back of her bike, Katie listened to him speak, nodding as he fed her information - and while he was doing so, tendrils of her mind slipped onto a nearby computer, trolled the internet for maps and located the place itself.

As she was already in the parking lot with Ray, she saw Joey pull up and gave him a wave before turning her attention back to Ray.



> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> "Then how about getting it complicated one." *




The board clattered to the floor as she placed one foot on the deck.  An eyebrow arched at Ray and her lips fought a smile as she forced an bland look on her face.  "You want to make it complicated, Ray?  How complicated do you want it?"

Pushing off on the board, she started to skate around the area, and around Ray.  "Are you talking two scoops of vanilla with a couple of sprinkles?"  Gaining speed, she ollied onto the edge of a cement.  The deck scraped on the edges as she did a 50-50 grind before ollie-ing off.

"Or are you ready from some fudge swirls, liquid peanutbutter, whipped cream and a cherry on top."

Katie sped up toward one of the long wheelchair ramps that had one railings extending out into an opening, free of walls. As she approached fairly rapidly at about 30 degree angle, she ollied onto the thick rail. Just as she peaked, she pushed down with her back heel to slam her back wheels onto the rail, leaving her front foot at its original height--basically doing a manual grind for a few brief seconds before dropping the front wheels down into a basic 50-50 grind.

Just as she reached the end of the ramp rail, she crouched down slightly just as she would for the backside popshuvit. Pushing her front foot forward and moving it slightly off the edge of the board to flip it as her back foot pushed hard down on the tail, the whole action threw her into a pop high enough that she could almost touch the ceiling just as she shot into the air.

The board spun a couple of inches below her feet, a perfect 360 kickflip. Difficult as it was to catch the board as it came from behind, never-the-less, Katie’s boots landed on her board as it smacked the ground with clackety bang before she spun around and gave Joey a wink before smiling expectantly at Ray.

_ok...so maybe I'm a bit hungry..._ 

"Count me in."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2003)

Joey shook his head, "Damn, I don't think I could keep up with you, on the concrete, the water yeah, but here, no way, you got the moves, Katie," he calls from the ride, "the way you handle that board, it just gives me ideas."

Joey paused for a second, "Hey, Eris and I, are going to bounce, and grab some stuff back at the Institute, and meet yah downtown, at the mall, don't get caught up too much with these goo... guys," he winks.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2003)

Not really wanting to waste any time in making their escape from the school, Eris decided to put her powers to use in finding Katie as quickly as possible.  Closing her eyes so as not to give off the fact that she was using heightened senses, she put her nose into the wind, sniffing softly, almost hesitantly, not wanting anyone to see her.  She could smell them, all of them, the students who passed by every morning were like a background, their smells pervaded the entire area, but mingled in with those smells were the individual scents of her room-mate as well as all of the other institute kids, some of the smells were older, some newer, but they were all there if she was inclined to track them it wouldn't be too difficult, even with the intervening hours since they had been there leaving the scent.

She smiled slightly to herself as she began to try to find the most recent smell of Katie that she could, everyone had their own smell that was unique to them, that was how she was able to find them when she wanted, Joey's was her favorite scent so far, another reason that she liked him, he smelled of the ocean, but not just of the ocean, there were mixes of other smells in there, sand, the leather in his sandles, and a little bit of rain, they all mixed together into an exotic cologne that was uniquely him.  Each of her friends had a mix of scents, everyone did, and it sometimes amused her to try to pick apart the smells and see what she could learn about people.  Sometimes she even thought of people by their smells and not their names.  Joey was Sea-Breaze, Jono was Leather, Mike was Farmer for the scent of freshly turned soil that seemed to follow him about, but it wasn't any of them that she was searching for, it was Katie, and she had an entirely different sort of scent.  Katie's scent had in it, at least to her nose, the scent of metal as well as silicone from the computers that she seemed to love, there was also a hint of something she hadn't been fully able to figure out, it smelled sort of spring, if spring has

Whatever that unknown smell was, it did not give Eris any pause.  She was easily able to determine where the scent was strongest, and therefore coming from.  Opening her eyes, they quickly returned to normal from tgheir feline appeance which had been hidden behind her eye-lids.  She strode across the parking lot towards Joey and Katie swiftly, eager to be away.  "I thought you said you wanted me to find her J." she teased her friend gently.  She was suitably impressed by the other girl's skating tricks, knowing that for someone like Katie without her own natural agility that such a thing would take months if not years of practice.  "I geuss you already talked to her?" Eris asked as she climbed into the SUV.  "See you in a bit Kate." she called out to her roomate.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 21, 2003)

"Good or bad ideas?" Laughing at Joey's comment, the young teacher rested with one foot on the deck of her skateboard.  "I plan on trying my best to give you a run for the waves in the surf, Joey.  Just you wait.  I'll learn to ride the water as well I ride the pavement."

Katie glanced at the two of them as Joey and Eris entered the SUV.  She stood there with the sun bouncing off her black hair, golden highlights from all the time spent skating outside.  Her eyes held both of them in view for a brief moment and then she smiled - the kind of smile that lights up an area and instantly makes everyone feel very calm and happy - the kind of smile only the innocent can give.

"I think you two make a cute couple," she spoke up in response to Eris comment, completely misunderstanding what it was they were going to tell her, waving goodbye to them.  "I'll keep a lookout for you both at the mall."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2003)

_Edited..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2003)

_Edited for content_


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2003)

When they had stopped off at the Institute she had changed into more blading-friendly clothes, a pair of tight black pants that would protect her legs but wouldn't get in the way either, and a matching black belly shirt with a cartoon devil and the word sexy on her chest.  The roller-blades that she had purchased last time were naturally black, but the wheels were a bright pink, an they stood out against her shirt as she carried them over her shoulder.

EDITED


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2003)

As Joey and Eris return to the institute they hear Truth friendly voice while they enter.
"Look who's back. Shouldn't you be at...yes you should be at school. Is something wrong?"
While Eris changes she happens to look at her schedule for today and just remembers it says: 15:00 Combat Training. So far they all had only a few easy tests of their powers after school to learn better control but today will the first "hard" training for herself, Jono and Mike. Katie and Jack are free from it for the week because Dr Garcia decided they had enough stress with their real fight.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2003)

"Aww, come on Truth, can't you let us have some fun?  Its hard enough to go to school in a place like this, but when its this nice out?" she asks rhetorically.  "We just wanted to go to the mall, and then out to the skating competition, Katie is gonna compete, and Joey and I wanted to cheer her on." she added. "You do want us to be friends, don't you?"

"I really hate being cooped up anywhere, anywhere at all.  I think its part of my powers, I have to be not cooped up and actually out doing things or else I'm gonna go crazy.  Even when I was at home I couldn't sit through school."  she explains trying to convince Truth that it was ok for her and Joey to have left school.

"I can't drive yet, well, I can, I just don't have a license so Joey was acting all knightly and rescued me, it was pretty sweet of him.  If I already had my license he wouldn't have needed to leave to get me out of there.  So can we go out know? Please?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 21, 2003)

Clair sighs as he leaves the table, things didn't go exactly as he had envisioned, but he imagines that's because he just wasn't charming enough to pull it off.  _I wonder if I can get Eris to convince him, that might work...although convincing Eris would be harder, I would think...I guess I can try again tomorrow._

He thinks about the academy again, although is angered slightly at the thought of it.  _Everyone else but me is going through combat training, just 'cause their powers are considered more dangerous...well, if they think I'm not as dangerous they got another thing coming.  Tomorrow will show that._  He muses.

Before he can get any second thoughts about it, however, he goes looking to see what either Jono or Michael are doing, whichever one he can find first.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Aww, come on Truth, can't you let us have some fun?  Its hard enough to go to school in a place like this, but when its this nice out?" she asks rhetorically.  "We just wanted to go to the mall, and then out to the skating competition, Katie is gonna compete, and Joey and I wanted to cheer her on." she added. "You do want us to be friends, don't you?"
> 
> "I really hate being cooped up anywhere, anywhere at all.  I think its part of my powers, I have to be not cooped up and actually out doing things or else I'm gonna go crazy.  Even when I was at home I couldn't sit through school."  she explains trying to convince Truth that it was ok for her and Joey to have left school.
> 
> "I can't drive yet, well, I can, I just don't have a license so Joey was acting all knightly and rescued me, it was pretty sweet of him.  If I already had my license he wouldn't have needed to leave to get me out of there.  So can we go out know? Please?" *




The perfectly modulated voice sighs and is silent for a long moment before she answers.
"Just do what you want."
The lights on the speakers and the camera goes out.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2003)

Eris contemplates going to the mall with Joey, and as much fun as she knows the two of them would have waiting for Katie, she really doesn't want to disapoint Dr. Garcia either, not after everything the woman had done for her.  She decided that she had to stay for the training, even though the others were excused because they were in a fight with Patriot, which still made her a little jealous, she and Joey might get out of it if they told Dr. Garcia about the mermen, but she didn't really want to.  It would be a chance to work out, something she hadn't done since she had arrived, she had been too busy getting settled in, learning the scents, marking her territory.

She met Joey outside his room to tell him what was going on.  "J, lets just stay here till after my session with Jono and Mike, We might still be able to make the competition, and I could use a work out."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 22, 2003)

*Chamber*

Jono snaps awake 20 minutes later, _Bloody hell! That's what i get for staying up all night._ He picks up his book and notebook and gets up to stretch his legs. Walking back toward the school he spots Clair walking around and heads over to him, _The Doc wanted me to be more sociable..._ What's going on mate?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *She met Joey outside his room to tell him what was going on.  "J, lets just stay here till after my session with Jono and Mike, We might still be able to make the competition, and I could use a work out." *




Joey shrugged, "Yeah but Katie is on her way to the Mall, and I don't have her number, we can't just let her think we ditched her, I will meet her there let her know what happened, and make my way back.  You go have some _quality_ time with Jono and Mike," he calls over his shoulder, "don't have too much fun, I shouldn't be long alright."

Joey waves and makes his way for his bike, and heads to the mall, his board sticking out of backpack, and then waits for Katie, relaxing in the foodcourt, eating an ice cream, just chilling out.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 22, 2003)

"Hey Jono.  Oh, nothing, really."  Clair wipes off a slightly guilty look on his face, "Pretty much just bored.  Only thing interesting was a little skit between Jack and that Fabrienne girl, but nothing else seems new.  What are you up to?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 22, 2003)

*Chamber*

Not much. Just had a nap under the tree over there. Kinda sick of school, only got half a year left, but if feals like eternity. If yer know wot i mean? Jono glances around a little, Trith be told i'm lokin forward to a bit of combat trainin this afternoon. I've been starting to feal a little pent up, the release will feel good.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 22, 2003)

"Eh, I hear you, I still got over 2 to go."  Clair shrugs, "Yeah, combat training does sound like fun, I wish I could join but I'm not 'dangerous' enough, heh."  He kinda says the last part bitterly, "However, maybe I can sneak a peak and see what everyone else can do with their powers."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 22, 2003)

The air felt so cool against her skin, breeze whipping her pony tail in a dark banner behind her head from beneath the helmet.  Her clothes had changed from the nice ones for work, into some antique jeans, sneakers, and a fitted white T-shirt cropped just enough to give only a hint of her abs.     Most noticable was the excitement that seemed to vibrate from her eyes into the everything around her.  Excitement at being able to let loose and go a little wild.

The engine revved under that thought.

Katie hadn't been here but a few days and already this place was digging itself deep into the marrow of her bones.  Who couldn't fall in love with the gorgeous beaches, excellent skating scene, and even better, cute boys.

As she sped along at a speed that was definitely beyond any speed limit posted, Katie thought about the few she had met so far.  The all seemed very nice, though a couple of them confused her.  But then, she was new to this dating scene...the boys at college were too old to ask her out and she'd never really hung out with anyone her own age.  It figures, just as she was getting to be old enough to date the college freshmen, she would have to pack up and move out here.

Finally the mall came into view.  A few minutes later, her bike tucked safely away, Katie rolled along on her skateboard toward the food court, making sure to avoid notice of the security guards on her way there.  Tapping into their system sure had a few benefits...

There he was, sitting there licking his ice cream.  For the past couple of days, Joey had been particularly confusing.  Katie wasn't sure what he wanted from her.  For a long while there, she wasn't sure if he had been just teasing her with all those comments as a friend or if he really liked her as more than that.  Though today had cleared that up immensely when she finally figured out that he and Eris were dating.

Boys were strange.  Why did he act that way if he liked Eris?

Glancing around as she finally reached him, Katie returned her gaze to Joey with an amused smile.  "Where's Eris?  Did she go shopping?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *There he was, sitting there licking his ice cream.  For the past couple of days, Joey had been particularly confusing.  Katie wasn't sure what he wanted from her.  For a long while there, she wasn't sure if he had been just teasing her with all those comments as a friend or if he really liked her as more than that.  Though today had cleared that up immensely when she finally figured out that he and Eris were dating.
> 
> Boys were strange.  Why did he act that way if he liked Eris?
> 
> Glancing around as she finally reached him, Katie returned her gaze to Joey with an amused smile.  "Where's Eris?  Did she go shopping?" *




Joey looked up and smiled, "Hey grab a seat," he patted a place right next to him, "Eris is back at the Institute, she had a training thing with Jono, and Mike, so I had to come by myself.   She looked kind of bum, but she will be at the contest later tonight."

Joey turned his full attention to Katie, and offered her some ice cream, "Want some, really good, nice and cold too," he smiled, "nice outfit, can barely tell your a teacher."

Joey gave her the look, the one that had the hint of danger, not the bad kind of danger, but the edge that, he definitely wanted something, and she was the only person in the world that could give it to him.  It is was in his boyish smile, his eyes, his manner, it was not overt, but definitely clouded the conversation with the sensation of arousal.

Joey smirked, "You know I think your going to win this thing tonight, your hot, your good, and well you got all the right moves."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 22, 2003)

*Chamber*

I don't see any reason you can't work out with the rest of us if you want. Wot exactly do you do?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> Joey looked up and smiled, "Hey grab a seat," he patted a place right next to him, "Eris is back at the Institute, she had a training thing with Jono, and Mike, so I had to come by myself.   She looked kind of bum, but she will be at the contest later tonight."
> *




The edge of her lips turned down slightly in a disappointed frown as she stopped her skateboard in front of him.  "Oh.  That's too bad.  Eris was really looking forward to this.  Does that mean that we need to head back to the institute now?"

Her skin burned slightly at the way he looked at her.   Katie couldn't quite place it, but it certainly felt very..._naughty_? Though at that thought, she quickly pushed it away to keep her cheeks from turning too pink.  _You're being silly, Katie.  Stop imagining things._

"You only _think_ I can win?" she asked him breezily with a laugh.  "There are three things in the world that I am very good at."  She began to tick them off her fingers.  "Computers, snowboarding, and skateboarding."  

Crouching down so that they were at eye level, Katie gave him a mock look of innocence...though with her who could tell the difference.  "You think you're the only one entitled to a bit of arrogance, Surfer boy?"

Her fingers curled around the ice cream and held it up between them.  "You know, you have to stop giving me food.  I already eat enough for three people just on my own...but haven't you ever thought about how interesting food is? Did you know that the best chefs in the world are actually scientists who understand how chemicals react together to create something so masterful as this ice cream?"

Katie gave it a generous lick and then a bite, letting her mouth savor the creamy textures, the chill, and then the tingling of sugar exciting the nerves and activating the part in her mind that sparkled pleasure.  "Ok...I have to get one of my own now before I eat all of yours," she told him with a laugh.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2003)

Joey grinned, "I like those kind of scientists, they specialize in human pleasure.  That is a cool thing in my book," he handed her the ice cream, "go ahead and polish it off, I am good," he stood, so she would have to look up to him, though that wasn't his original intent.

"Just call me superstitious, but I never go into a contest thinking, I am going to win, for sure, I always just let it ride, truth be told, winning and losing, it is all in the mind.  Just the ride, the surf, and the moment is all that matters to me," Joey placed a hand on her shoulder, "But I _know_ you are going to rule the turf out there."

"Oh before I forget, there is a party tommorow night, and I mean, as much as I want to go, I don't want to go alone, and I was wondering if your free, we should go together," Joey flashed a smile, "I mean, I am just a surfer boy, but don't hold that against me."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 22, 2003)

January.15.2004
15:05
the training facilities under Haven

With a long leap Eris dodges a flamestrike shot at her by Patriot and the trunk behind her explodes as it is hit instead. She lands rolling and her combat uniform softens the fall. She, Chamber and Mike are in hundred meter whide room filled with all kinds of cover. They are each twenty yards apart from each other and fifty from the exit of the room. The rules are simple: Whoever get's past Patriot and out of the room first wins and can leave. The rest go into another round. It's allowed to ally with each other but only one of you can win...
Patriot took cover behind a plastic form that could resemble a car. He is wearing his usual army outfit, brown coat and mask.

Uniforms: Every student found a fitting uniform in his room after the second day at Haven. There are none at the school or Haven normaly, these are for combat training. Each one consists of a black and dark blue kevlar bodysuit with additonal armor at some areas. The suits are closed to the neck and come with gloves. The most remarkable fact about them is that they can be pushed together to 8*8 inch packages that can easily be carried around in a backpack. The suits each vary in style a bit.
OOG: Everyone gets one of the Uniforms which give +2safe against damage then worn. Apart from the fact that they are all skintight and mostly black and dark blue everyone can decide on the specific of his own suit. One may come with a coat or jacket, have another colour, have a midriff top, whatever. And of course free arms or stuff like that won't reduce the protection value. (for those who read it imagine the Uniforms in Ulitmate X_men, or X-Men Extreme to get what I mean.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 22, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"Just the ride, the surf, and the moment is all that matters to me,"B]*



*

His words echo and spark a thoughtful look in her eyes as Katie rises up with him.  His hand on her shoulder felt warm with only a thin T-shirt between him and her skin.  But all of that didn't register because her mind was at once a million miles away and yet very intimate in the moment.

"That's what I believe, too.  I think I might have told you about that at the beach the other day.  It's all about you and nature.  When you're on the board, its just you, the pavement and the next trick.  Its not about games, its just sports."

Yet still her strangely thoughtful look continued, dark eyes meeting blue ones.  And although she had no guile and her thoughts shone in her eyes, they were hardly anything he could understand, especially when she started to talk almost absently.  "You have really beautiful eyes.  The remind me of the ocean, clear and blue, reflecting sunlight.  And yet the same time there's depth to them, things hiding beneath the surface.  People believe the ocean is always calm and peaceful, but I know better about the tides rippling beneath the surface, especially the riptide."

Blinking, Katie snapped out of her reverie and then smiled cheerfully at him as she pushed off on her skateboard toward the bikes. "Come on, I'll race you to the bikes! Why do you need me to come with you?  Aren't you going with Eris?  I can't imagine her wanting to miss a party like that."*


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Blinking, Katie snapped out of her reverie and then smiled cheerfully at him as she pushed off on her skateboard toward the bikes. "Come on, I'll race you to the bikes! Why do you need me to come with you?  Aren't you going with Eris?  I can't imagine her wanting to miss a party like that." *




Joey shakes his head, as Katie takes off, he follows, not bad himself, just out opf practice, and takes it easy, following her, as she weaves, dances, and jumps her way towards the bikes... as she pulls up, he kicks his board to his hand, and carries it the last few steps, "Nah, Eris will be there, but I am sure she is looking to be on the prowl, that girl hasa wild streak in her, not like we are a couple or anything, just friends.  Yeah I know some people think that, but we aren't.  We just get along really well, you know totally platonic," he grins.

Joey smirked, "And it isn't so much a need as it is, a want, I want you to go with me, because I think your cute, smart, and very talented, did I say cute, try hot, and those are features I admire in a member of the opposite sex.  And you got them rocking sexy eyes," he leans against his bike, relaxed.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 22, 2003)

Katie took a long moment to answer, putting away her skateboard on the back of her bike.  Enough time for the breeze to lessen her blush at his words.  This was a habit that had got to stop or she should just resign herself to being permenantly a pink color.

"Not to blow your conclusion that I'm smart out of the water but, Joey, are you asking me out on a date?"  One dark eyebrow quirked slightly.  "If you are, you willing to break the rules?  I'm your teacher, remember."

Slipping the helmet over head, she threw one long leg over the bike and kicked the stand.  Finally as the engine revved, she smiled at Joey, believing him when he told her about him and Eris...she had no reason otherwise not too and she couldn't imagine him trying anything devious.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"Not to blow your conclusion that I'm smart out of the water but, Joey, are you asking me out on a date?"  One dark eyebrow quirked slightly.  "If you are, you willing to break the rules?  I'm your teacher, remember."
> *




Joey straddled his bike, "There are two things I do, I surf, and I don't follow the rules.  Breaking the rules comes second nature," he gunned the engine, popped a wheelie, and raced down the road, he waits for Katie to catch up, and then follows her lead... 

*That was easy anough, friends with benefits, and a sweet innocent betty, life is good...* Joey smiles beneath his helmet, as he weaves through traffic following Katie.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 22, 2003)

Katie was no stranger to speed.  Combined with her love of performing tricks on skateboard or a snowboard (both preferably at said high speed) there hasn't been a speeding law she hadn't broken yet.  Of course...she had never gotten a ticket either.  Having the ability to affect radar guns paid off big time in that area.

Perfectly willing to take the lead if Joey wanted to give it, her bike sped past him and she took her favorite way back to Haven.  That included less oft traveled roads that winded through every imaginable scenery the countryside offered.  Past empty undiscovered beaches, so close to the rocky surf that the salt stung their nostrils and permeated their skin.  Through grasslands, over windy roads with turns so sharp the back wheels of their bikes threatened to spin every time.

Her favorite part came quickly as they approached 'the bump'...the large hill in the road with such a sharp decline that Katie's only response was to gun the engine further.  The bike shot up and for one sweet moment she was in the air, flying above and suspended in that perfect rush of adrenalin.
Her heart wanted to soar further and she could almost feel her body tingling as if it could suspend her in that moment forever...to those who watched it did look as if she had stayed there for longer that could be possible.

Soon though the wheels slammed back into the ground, jarring her from her pleasure.  Katie slowed down enough to make sure Joey was ok behind her.  If he was, she continued on to Haven, never letting up and never letting him come close enough to overtake her.  With her newly remodeled, high experimental bike...that part wasn't tough.  In fact, on the straight road to Haven, she kicked it into turbo and shot forward at a speed so incredible that she seemed to vanish out of sight.

Katie made it to Haven, parking her bike and letting it calm down a bit before shutting off the engine.  Her next task was cleaning it up before putting it away as she waited for Joey to catch up.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 22, 2003)

(Initiative 1D20+13)
"Hey Patriot! Is that all you have big guy? Wasn't even close, your gonna have to actually connect or this is gonna be over too quickly." she calls out to the older man, taunting him, trying to make him angry enough to ruin his aim with the energy blasts (Taunt 1D20+12 to give him a -4 to his attack rolls).

Her competitive drive is in full effect, even if it is just an exercise spurring her body onto greater efforts, even as she smirks at Patriot she is already in motion running towards the exit faster then most humans are capable, weaving in and out. (Base speed 40 feet, using extra effort to go 80ft, if she doesn't make it for some reason spend a hero-point to ignore the Fatigue)

(Defense 29, 1 half action to Taunt, 1 half action to run to the exit using extra effort to double her base speed)

OOC: Below is Eris's uniform, hers just doesn't have the X's being as she isn't in Gen-X


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 23, 2003)

*Chamber*

[OOC: init: 1d20 +4]



I'll cover the two of you, when i distract Patriot make a break for it. Chamber steps out into the clear and readies himself for Patriot's attack, when it comes he'll use his blast to deflect it. _Hopefully while i do this the other two can make progress to the door._ After Chamber fires the other two finally get a good look at the boiling mass of energy previously hidden under the leather warps.

[OOC: chamber in uniform,sans x of course:


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *With her newly remodeled, high experimental bike...that part wasn't tough.  In fact, on the straight road to Haven, she kicked it into turbo and shot forward at a speed so incredible that she seemed to vanish out of sight.
> 
> Katie made it to Haven, parking her bike and letting it calm down a bit before shutting off the engine.  Her next task was cleaning it up before putting it away as she waited for Joey to catch up. *




Joey pulled up, grinning, as he stopped, "I have seen fast, and that was pretty damn fast, your more then just a pretty face.  Looks like you tooled it up, cause I haven't seen anything come off the line with that kind of ludicrous speed.  Nice," he got of the bike, "I like fast girls, and bikes."

Joey walked over towards her, and looked over the bike, for a sec, while looking he continued to speak, "So was that a yes, or are you going to leave me in suspense forever..."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 23, 2003)

Initiative 1d20 + 3.

Will delay my intitiative to react to the Patriot's actions, if I get initiative on him.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 23, 2003)

January.15.2004
15:05
the training facilities under Haven

Patriot ignores Chamber as Eris presents as good a target as he does and her taunts are hard to ignore. Since he is wearing a mask it is hard to see if he is realy angry but the fact that he lifty both hands and gathers energy for a moment to shoot one very powerfull blast could be a hint. The fireball is a lot less well targeted than his usual attack but it gets close enough and explodes, lighting up the area five meters around it. Eris is  caught and thrown half a dozen yards to the middle of the room and lands stunned. Jono still stands in the open while Mike can still act.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 23, 2003)

*Chamber*

_Bullocks!_ After seeing his plan go down in flames, Chamber decides to change tactics. Pushing himself to his limits he lets loose on patriot, now that Michael's taken out his cover.It's not nice to hit gel's, old man. Why not try me!  Then carefully moves toward Eris possition, taking cover as close to her as possible.

[OOC:On my next turn, Extra effort to boost my blast up +10, and spend a hero point to negate the fatigue.]


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> 
> Joey pulled up, grinning, as he stopped, "I have seen fast, and that was pretty damn fast, your more then just a pretty face.  Looks like you tooled it up, cause I haven't seen anything come off the line with that kind of ludicrous speed.  Nice," he got of the bike, "I like fast girls, and bikes."
> 
> Joey walked over towards her, and looked over the bike, for a sec, while looking he continued to speak, "So was that a yes, or are you going to leave me in suspense forever..." *




Katie laughed at Joey's comment about fast girls and bikes.  "You bet I tooled it up a notch or five.  So instead of standing there admiring my bike, let’s get the cleaned up and I’ll show you what I did.  Call it the first draft on my dream machine.”

Reaching over, she turned the radio next to her louder, letting the sounds of Kaila Yu’s “Get Up On You” play through the garage.  Then she tossed Joey a rag to help clean and oil their bikes.

“I use an accelerant to enhance the performance of the bike,” Katie explained with a rather mischievous look.  “Pretty dangerous, I wouldn’t try anything too fast unless you know how to handle it.”  

Her oily rag slowly ran along the sides of the metal, the slicking up the surface even as she grooved to the music, letting her hips move of their own accord even singing along with little shame as to her lack of formal vocal training.  Her white sneakers and jeans speckled with mud and dirt, her t-shirt streaked with oil.

One hand pointed out to Joey the enhancements to the engine.  “I use a direct-port system which gives me the best of both worlds.  It injects the N2O the same time it injects the fuel so that the oxygen to fuel ratio goes up really high creating what’s known as the ‘lean condition’.  This gives you a lot of power to your car but its pretty unsafe, especially if you don’t know what you’re doing.  Even though N20 isn’t flammable, when it becomes mixed in like this, it can be highly explosive.”


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 23, 2003)

_Wow this betty is like, going way over my head..._ Joey nodded, and followed Katie, making mistakes, putting a smudge mark, here and there, or was that just a subtle way of getting, to feel Katie up without really showing his intent, "This is a bad-ass ride, I must say, you really redefined the term crotch rocket."

Joey grinned, and rubbed his forehead, causing another smudge on his forehead, unbeknownst to him, he smirks, "The rough draft, is pretty damn sweet Katie.  Got to say, I am impressed, you never cease to amaze me.  Like there is nothing you can't do, but I think there are a few areas where your knowledge comes up short," he moves dangerously close to her.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 23, 2003)

Since the Patriot is distracted, Michael takes up a flanking position to the rear and takes a shot with his corrosion.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> Joey grinned, and rubbed his forehead, causing another smudge on his forehead, unbeknownst to him, he smirks, "The rough draft, is pretty damn sweet Katie.  Got to say, I am impressed, you never cease to amaze me.  Like there is nothing you can't do, but I think there are a few areas where your knowledge comes up short," he moves dangerously close to her. *




Katie stood beside her bike, leaning slightly over it and running her hands to either side, one over the rough bumps of the newly oiled leather seat, the other curves of the metal frame and handelbars.  She seemed completely unaware of Joey's intent and probably even if she was, not have quite realized it for what it might be other than him wanting a closer look at her bike.

"Where?" she asked Joey, turning her head slightly to look at him with curious eyes.  "I've pretty much been sort of a walking internet connection all my life. I can't imagine there would be something I wouldn't be able to touch some how or the other."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 23, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *Since the Patriot is distracted, Michael takes up a flanking position to the rear and takes a shot with his corrosion. *




Patriots cover virtauly vaporizes the moment Mike concentrates his powers on it. He can feel the destructive energy flowing from him to his target and a rush of energy runs through him as it's atomic bonds shatter. Eris is still lying on the ground and just gets up for now and a loud hissing sound fills her ears then Mikes power takes effect.

OOG: Jono can choose a new target since Mike destroyed his old one the turn before.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Bullocks! After seeing his plan go down in flames, Chamber decides to change tactics. Pushing himself to his limits he lets loose on patriot, now that Michael's taken out his cover.It's not nice to hit gel's, old man. Why not try me!  Then carefully moves toward Eris possition, taking cover as close to her as possible.
> 
> [OOC:On my next turn, Extra effort to boost my blast up +10, and spend a hero point to negate the fatigue.] *




The shirt of Jono's Uniform burst open as his energy rages uncontrolably. Patriot nearly dodges Chambers blast but the teamwork of Jono and Mike paid of as he is still too surprised that he can be shot at at all at the moment. The kinetic blast catches him at the shoulder and slams him right back into the exit door. Bruised he staggers back on his feet and blast right back at Chamber.
"Never said I'm nice kid!"
He blasts right back and his flame lance hits the energy sorounding Jono. It flares up for a moment as the energies clash but holds it back.

OOG: Mike still has an action and Eris gets back on her feet so she can act normaly the next turn.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 23, 2003)

Michael uses Corrosion one more time, but doesn't fire it driectly at the Patriot. He aims for right underneath him, hoping to create a very deep pit that he'd (Patriot) drop into and have a hard time climbing out.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 23, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *Michael uses Corrosion one more time, but doesn't fire it driectly at the Patriot. He aims for right underneath him, hoping to create a very deep pit that he'd (Patriot) drop into and have a hard time climbing out. *




The ground below the old man begins to corode but it is very massive metal alloy and just doesn't vanish quick enough. Mike only manages to corrode a few inches from it.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 23, 2003)

Michael takes a look around to see what kind of other obstacles there are besides the Patriot.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2003)

Eris shakes off the effects of Patriots blast slowly, needing a few seconds to recover.  Standing up she brushes away a trickle of blood from her nose that was even now already healed.  She lets out a snarl, tensing her legs for a leap to cover the distance between the two of them.  The leap carried her towards a tower that was halfway between the them.  Kicking off it she lands lightly on the balls of her feet beside the older man, rising immediatly into an uppercut.  Her eyes have totaly shifted over to their feline-state, signifying that she is using her enhanced senses to their utmost.

[Half action to leap at Patriot, then I'll use the other for an attack +9(10S)]
EDITED due to further information


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 24, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"Where?" she asked Joey, turning her head slightly to look at him with curious eyes.  "I've pretty much been sort of a walking internet connection all my life. I can't imagine there would be something I wouldn't be able to touch some how or the other." *




"Well I wouldn't say that, I am sure you have _touched_ on a number of subjects," Joey shrugged, "But you seem to be out of place with people your age, like your all done with the learning, but still just getting started with the growing, not physically though, you got that going on in spades."

"Just saying, you got that sweet innocent thing going, so I could assume that certain areas of the human experience you have limited knowledge, or actual firsthand experience," Joey smirked, "not that is a bad thing."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> "Well I wouldn't say that, I am sure you have touched on a number of subjects," Joey shrugged, "But you seem to be out of place with people your age, like your all done with the learning, but still just getting started with the growing, not physically though, you got that going on in spades."
> 
> "Just saying, you got that sweet innocent thing going, so I could assume that certain areas of the human experience you have limited knowledge, or actual firsthand experience," Joey smirked, "not that is a bad thing." *




Katie blushed slightly and stared down at her bike, fiddling with the controls.  "Yeah...is it that obvious?    I haven't really hung out with anyone my age until really about now.  No brothers or sisters.  I've been at the university since I was 10...its not exactly a place where 18 year olds can date minors..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 24, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Katie blushed slightly and stared down at her bike, fiddling with the controls.  "Yeah...is it that obvious?    I haven't really hung out with anyone my age until really about now.  No brothers or sisters.  I've been at the university since I was 10...its not exactly a place where 18 year olds can date minors..." *




Joey gave her a coy smile, "Well don't worry about it, you didn't really miss _much_, people our age, are just screwed up usually, or confused.  Or just out, and out immature, like most of the goons at the school.  But some of us, are pretty cool, like you, Eris, and myself.  If I had any advice, it would be to just be relaxed, and let things happen, and take it all as a lerning experience.  Oh and never fall in love with the first person you sleep with."

Joey reached his hands to the controls, and placed it on hers, and smiled at her, "If there is one thing though, you can't just let an opportunity pass by without taking it," Joey paused for a moment, and then made his move, he leaned in and gave Katie a kiss, not sure if she was ready or not.  But he couldn't let the moment pass without taking a chance.

When the moment was over, he smiled, "Sorry kind of got caught up in the moment."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 24, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Eris shakes off the effects of Patriots blast slowly, needing a few seconds to recover.  Standing up she brushes away a trickle of blood from her nose that was even now already healed.  She lets out a snarl, tensing her legs for a leap to cover the distance between the two of them.  The leap carried her towards a tower that was halfway between the them.  Kicking off it she lands lightly on the balls of her feet beside the older man, rising immediatly into an uppercut.  Her eyes have totaly shifted over to their feline-state, signifying that she is using her enhanced senses to their utmost.
> 
> [Half action to leap at Patriot, then I'll use the other for an attack +9(10S)]
> EDITED due to further information *




The rest of the room seems to move almost in slow motion and Eris can see Patriot begins to lifts his right hand in defense. By the time it is half up she has allready landed again and her fist hits his chin from bellow. Eris hand feels as if she hit a wall but John falls backward and leans stunned on the wall. Eris is right in front of the door now. Chamber is now 20 yards behind her and Mike is till at his starting point, they both can still act.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 24, 2003)

*Chamber*

Chamber runs over to the door, and stops before going through, We all helped beat the ol' fella. We should all leave at the same time, don't yer think? He still keeps an eye on Patriot ready if to act if he's not done fighting._That fella has a lot of experiance at this stuff no sense looking like a bloody fool for unerestimating him._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> If I had any advice, it would be to just be relaxed, and let things happen, and take it all as a lerning experience.  Oh and never fall in love with the first person you sleep with."*




Katie glanced up at that remark, a slightly puzzled look in her eyes.  _Never fall in love with the first person you sleep with?  Why would anyone sleep with someone they're not in love with?_



> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> Joey paused for a moment, and then made his move, he leaned in and gave Katie a kiss, not sure if she was ready or not.  But he couldn't let the moment pass without taking a chance.*




His kiss took her completely by surprise. One moment he was telling her contradictory things and the next she felt something firm and velvety touch her lips.  And then a moment after that the strong taste of him, ever so brief - salty with the smell of grease.  All those sensations brought a headiness to her and Katie felt lighter than air even as he pulled away and spoke again.

Perhaps a more experienced woman would have found a better way to react, but all Katie couldn't find voice to make a remark even if she could have gotten her mind to function in that precious minute.  Half-parted lips still rosy from his touch, doe eyes wide and dark staring into his, and only a hint of pink highlighting her cheeks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 24, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Half-parted lips still rosy from his touch, doe eyes wide and dark staring into his, and only a hint of pink highlighting her cheeks. *




Joey smirked, and brushed her hair back, "Hey, I got to hit the shower, and get cleaned up, thanks for the look at your bike, hey talk to you later alright?  Good luck tonight Katie," he turned and started walking with a slight grin on his face, "you know I will be there."

As he hit the door, he paused, "Oh yeah pick you up tommorow, for the party, wear something sexy," and then he walked through the door.  He went to his room, hit the shower, and then relaxed.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Chamber runs over to the door, and stops before going through, We all helped beat the ol' fella. We should all leave at the same time, don't yer think? He still keeps an eye on Patriot ready if to act if he's not done fighting.That fella has a lot of experiance at this stuff no sense looking like a bloody fool for unerestimating him. *




Chamber could get through and pull Eris with him but there wouldn't be enough time for Mike to reach the door safely before Patriot is back up.

OOG: The only way Mike could get out before Patriot gets out of being stunned would be if he beats him on the Initiative the next turn.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Chamber*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Chamber could get through and pull Eris with him but there wouldn't be enough time for Mike to reach the door safely before Patriot is back up.
> 
> OOG: The only way Mike could get out before Patriot gets out of being stunned would be if he beats him on the Initiative the next turn. *




In that case, Chamber lets patriot have one more taste of his power in hopes of buying Michael enough time to catch up.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> As he hit the door, he paused, "Oh yeah pick you up tommorow, for the party, wear something sexy," and then he walked through the door.  He went to his room, hit the shower, and then relaxed. *




_Something sexy?!_ Katie stared after Joey, a bit flabbergasted.  Her mind went over her wardrobe, unsure what exactly fit that description.  Something red perhaps?  Well she did have something really nice that her mom had given her that might work..._Hey wait a minute...I never said I would go..._

Shrugging off the whole confusing but very pleasant last few minutes, Katie finished cleaning off her bike and went on to her room to clean herself off.  Then she went exploring the institute, checking out the the labs in particular - Katie's version of relaxing as well - and seeing if any of the other students were about.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 24, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Shrugging off the whole confusing but very pleasant last few minutes, Katie finished cleaning off her bike and went on to her room to clean herself off.  Then she went exploring the institute, checking out the the labs in particular - Katie's version of relaxing as well - and seeing if any of the other students were about. *



_

Katie can finds Dr Garcia in the lab, she's bend over some notes, holding her glasses with one hand and over her the hologram of one of the sea creatures that attacked you fills the room. It doesn't look exactly like it but she came pretty close to your descriptions. Beside it a DNA code is projected and it is constantly changes then she absently hits the keyboard.
She doesn't notice you entering and mumbles to herself.
"Yes that could be it...no it doesn't explain the carapace..."_


----------



## Radiant (Jul 24, 2003)

January.15.2004
15:02
Haven, second floor, the kitchen

Jackson just got out of his room to grab something to eat then he hears a happy humming from the kitchen. Then he gets through the door he sees Gert cooking spagheti. He allready got some red dots on his bermuda shirt but it doesn't seem to drop his mood. He smiles as Jack enters and winks with a big spoon.
"Hello young Mr Feyborne, ready to try some potentialy dangerous pasta? You should eat well, I heard you have big plans for tonight."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 24, 2003)

Joey relaxed after taking the shower,  feeling much better now that he was much cleaner, and simply put happier. well for a number of reasons, he definitely felt like he was doing pretty well, it was only a matter of time before he _hooked_ up with Katie, _I mean you never really know a person till you sleep with them right?_

Katie was a sweet girl, joey kind of felt bad, but maybe things would be different this time, he would have to tread carefully though, Eris was determined to be her friend, and he didn't want to screw things up with Eris, either, he could balance it all, maybe...

But before he knew it, he found himself outside the training room, or as close to it as he could be, and if possible watching the action, or the tale-end, waiting to see just how Eris does... despite he actually cared.  Sometimes growing up, can be a drag.  Plus he hadn't even hit the surf, but he wasn't going to complain.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 24, 2003)

Eris slaps the door to signify that she is "out" and therefore the winner before turning around and heading back towards Patriot.  "One of you two can leave, I don't really care which, just wanted to win." she says smirking.  She offers her hand to Patriot to help him up now that the exercise is nominally over, still wary of him she readies herself to lash out with a kick to his stomach if it looks like he is going to try something.

[Move action to get to Patriot, ready an attack action for a kick to his stomach.  If it applies use surprise strike.  +9(15S) with Surprise Strike, If not using Surprise Strike use Power Attack      +4(15S)]


----------



## Radiant (Jul 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> But before he knew it, he found himself outside the training room, or as close to it as he could be, and if possible watching the action, or the tale-end, waiting to see just how Eris does... despite he actually cared.  Sometimes growing up, can be a drag.  Plus he hadn't even hit the surf, but he wasn't going to complain. *




There are one way windows out of the training areas and almost all angles can be seen on the monitors outside, Joey arrives just a few moments before Eris touches the door.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 24, 2003)

*Chamber*

Pfff, with an attitude like that, a winner is one thing you'll never be, gel. Chamber keeps himself on the ready, ubtil he sees how things play out with Patriot and Eris.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 24, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Eris slaps the door to signify that she is "out" and therefore the winner before turning around and heading back towards Patriot.  "One of you two can leave, I don't really care which, just wanted to win." she says smirking.  She offers her hand to Patriot to help him up now that the exercise is nominally over, still wary of him she readies herself to lash out with a kick to his stomach if it looks like he is going to try something.
> 
> [Move action to get to Patriot, ready an attack action for a kick to his stomach.  If it applies use surprise strike.  +9(15S) with Surprise Strike, If not using Surprise Strike use Power Attack      +4(15S)] *




John takes her hand but doesn't realy use it to get up. He takes down his mask and you can see he is breathing a bit harder but mostly looks as if he is just getting warmed up. 
"Take down your guard kid, what do you think I will do?"
He smiles slightly, looking much like a wolf who just found his prey.
"Ok, you where a lot better than Shade expected. And well even a bit better than I expected. Those of you who feel tired can leave after I'm though doing the teacher talk. The purpose of this training wasn't reay to get to the door but mostly how you react in a situation then nothing is realy secure. Concrats to you kid, you won which is always good. To you two too, your teamwork was excelent especialy considering you improvised it. Now to the critique..."
He opens the door and walks into the controlroom, aknowledging Joey with a nod. He pulls the door to the fridge open and hesitates a second as his hand reached out for a beer, taking a soda instead. Leaving the door open for anyone who might want something he leans on the control panels and continues.
"First of all there's you kid" He looks at Eris.
"You won cause the others opened the way for you, otherwise your run through the open ground would have been the end of your try. You should have waited till the first blast hit me before doing that. Most importantly though, Chamber waited for you and you've used that to win over him. Kay you won the mission with that but ask yourself if he's going to do you a favour like that again sometime.
To the dark and icky boy. Realy good work, attacks at the right moment and you got forward fast enough. Had she kicked my while I was down you could both have made it out, maybe taken me out completly. But you trusted too much on teamwork, she made her own thing from the start. You should only support others in a fight if you are sure they are with you. You can't afford to let your guard slip for someone who goes solo. It sure helps that one but it will make you end up dead, or just loosing as in this case. 
Well and there's you cowboy. Keep an eye open what your soroundings are made of, that ground trick would have worked fine in the open. Most importantly though you've got to move more. And if you fight alongside someone else don't get too far behind. Had you been with Chamber here, you could have touched me then Catgirl here struck me down and ended the fight for sure."
He sighs and looks at the scenes again on the screen.
"Ah well, you've been pretty good for the first time."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 24, 2003)

"I will keep that in mind. But I'm no Spider-Man."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 24, 2003)

EDIT, others posted during my post.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 24, 2003)

*Chamber*

Well, i guess i'm glad it went well. Yer quite the actor though. I thought that shot really knocked yer teeth loose. Then Jonothan takes a seat, So, when do we get the next lesson, and when do the others join in?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 24, 2003)

"Jono, -off, if you hadn't noticed I did win, I tend to do that a lot. So don't give me the we have to work together and be a team BS. The rules on how to win were clear, it was even emphasized that only one person can win, so don't blame me for your being a moron." she smirks at Jono, "Its always the losers who whine about the winners. Winners just do it, whatever it takes, you would know that if you were one. Fairly obvious you aren't" she comments, looking back at Patriot.

"I didn't ask him to do me any favors Patriot, you set up the rules, he knew what they were, if he says he didn't then he is lying.  You didn't say we had to work together, so I didn't, I mean you pointed out that only 1 person could win even if we work together.  If you had said work together I would have, but you made it sound like a no no."

"Besides I would have been on my feet and in your face totally healed from your blast in a few seconds and you know it.  I did,'t need the help," she says defensively, "well maybe only a little."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 24, 2003)

*Chamber*

That whole thing was just a game, a test. If jumpin through hoops like a trained animal makes yer day all the more power to you. Myself i could careless wot the rules of the game were. I wanted to see who i could rely on when my backs to the wall, and i wanted to see if Patriot was atough as he acts. Life is not always going to be peaches, someday we maybe fighting for our lives against people that want us dead, When that day rolls around you'll need all the help you can get, and we'll all need to stick together. That day comes, princess, and it won't matter how popular you were in high school, or how cute yer boyfriend is. Eh, see you went and got me all preachy. I hate that. The point is you may have won Patriots little game, but you sure as hell didn't make any firiends doing it.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 24, 2003)

Looking at these two Michael can tell that they just might go at it in a bit. Keeping himself alert for anything that might happen might not be such a bad idea.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 24, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Jono, -off, if you hadn't noticed I did win, I tend to do that a lot. So don't give me the we have to work together and be a team BS. The rules on how to win were clear, it was even emphasized that only one person can win, so don't blame me for your being a moron." she smirks at Jono, "Its always the losers who whine about the winners. Winners just do it, whatever it takes, you would know that if you were one. Fairly obvious you aren't" she comments, looking back at Patriot.
> 
> "I didn't ask him to do me any favors Patriot, you set up the rules, he knew what they were, if he says he didn't then he is lying.  You didn't say we had to work together, so I didn't, I mean you pointed out that only 1 person could win even if we work together.  If you had said work together I would have, but you made it sound like a no no."
> 
> "Besides I would have been on my feet and in your face totally healed from your blast in a few seconds and you know it.  I did,'t need the help," she says defensively, "well maybe only a little." *




"Good job preaching Chamber, never was good at that myself. Now don't make a mess out of it, yeah your going to have to fight for real someday but by that time no rules will say only one of you can win."
He still looks as tired and bored as allways.
"I set the rules and you followed 'em kid, no complaints about that. But there was a guy who got pretty angry then I shot at you and helped you out, I'd call that pretty decent. You won't get that often, and keeping such people is worth a  lot more than any rule I could ever set. But enough of the rumbling of an old man, you kids gota know what to do yourself."
He looks at the scenes from the combat again.
"I'd correct you about that last part but in your current mood you'd just take it as bragging so why bother."
He kicks the fridge door shut and walks to the stairs.
"Truth, schedule me the rest of the bunch tomorow. And tell Shade i need her to think for something for the smart one and the wetboy. Hell if I know how to test them without having 'em trash the whole place."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 24, 2003)

"Well I'm going to get something to eat then I'm going to study my music. See you all later."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 24, 2003)

Clair meets Jono and Michael afterwards at the control room, "That was like...really cool.  I mean, you (looking at Jono) fired like this huge blast of energy at him while you (looking at Michael) could like, dissolved the..."  Stopping himself, Clair stops himself though, "Well, you guys saw all that of course, sorry.  But that teamwork was awesome, I think Eris was just too uptight and competitive-it's no wonder she's a "popular" at school, she definately acts like one." He says in disgust.

Clair then looks to Eris, and then notices something different about her that he can't believe that he's missed before.  _Wow..._  He notices that his mouth is left hanging open, and then promptly closes it, "Uh, excuse me, I think I left the keyboard upstairs on."  He mentions as he begins to head out the door, "Hey Eris, you did a good job too!" he shouts as leaves the room.

_That was...weird.  Maybe it's the lighting or, I don't know, she seems-different, but in a good way._  He says as he heads up to his room, Eris still on his mind, repeating to himself, _She's just a pretty face, that's all..._


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 24, 2003)

"Your just too funny Jono, did you ever think that I couldn't care less about how popular I am?  Its nice, but I don't need it, its just a side-effect of my powers, just like your never getting any.  You just assume  about people and it makes you sound as ty as you look."  She growls at him, her eyes still feline.

"If we were suppoused to act like a team then the objective shouldn't have been one where we HAVE to betray any team we happened to have formed."  she says over her shoulder as she leaves the room, unzipping her uniform as she heads off to the showers.  _What an idiot, if he didn't want to lose he should have done what he had to to win._ she thought to herself.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 25, 2003)

Michael laughs a bit with Clair's admiration,  then turns to Jono.

"I think she likes you."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 25, 2003)

*Chamber*

It wasn't really my intention to piss her off. Oh well, i guess she just doesn't get it. Jonothan gets up and heads out, Hopefully she will one day. Until then i'd hate to have to depend on her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 25, 2003)

Joey watched the scene, and just shrugged, "Nice," he really didn't seem all that impressed with anyone, as he continued to follow the conversation, but does not really say anything until Eris leaves to get showreed up.

"Looks like the party was a bust," he says to Jono, "and maybe she does not get it," he shrugged, "but your both making it worse by making assumptions about each other, you seem to want to be a team, then you have to take each other's faults as they are.  Whatever," he turned, and walked to wait for Eris.

When Eris got out of the shower, he raised a brow, and glanced to her, "I guess I missed the show.  I wouldn't worry about Jono too much, just a pissed off mutie, he has alot of angst and pain, I mean, well if you heard how his power first manifested, it wasn't pretty."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2003)

"What do you want Joey?  I have had your scent for the last couple of minutes, so I know you were waiting."  she asked before she emerged from the shower wrapped in a towel that came almost to mid thigh.   She crosses the hall, her uniform, her boots, and her gloves held in her right hand.  She enters her room, dropping the uniform beside her bed.  She pulls on a black sports bra and a matching pair of panties before letting Joey in the room.  motioning with a hand she tells him to sit on her bed as she goes about in a search for appropriate blading clothes, ending up with the black mid-drift with the sexy logo, and the black pair of tight pants.

"Look, its not my fault he failed, he made a decision to fail.  Have you ever scene the movie The Rock? He's the kind of guy Connery talked about, you know, whinning about their best.  You I trust, Jono on the other hand has shown he can't be trusted to do what needs to be done.  I don't care if his being a Delta has made life difficult for him, cry me a river, its not been fun for me either."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 25, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Look, its not my fault he failed, he made a decision to fail.  Have you ever scene the movie The Rock? He's the kind of guy Connery talked about, you know, whinning about their best.  You I trust, Jono on the other hand has shown he can't be trusted to do what needs to be done.  I don't care if his being a Delta has made life difficult for him, cry me a river, its not been fun for me either." *




"Cry me a river," Joey mocks, as he closes thew door, "Thanks for the trust, I really don't care about the agruement, not about to take sides, not yet anyways."

Joey walked and sat on her bed, "Yeah talked to Katie earlier, she seems pretty psyched about this contest, you want to grab something to eat, before we head over and check out the scene?  Feeling kind of hungry, myself, worked up an appetite what with all this running around."

Joey stood, still feeling restless and placed a hand on her shoulder, "Nice job on winning, by the way, oh and who are you taking to the party tommorow, if anyone, Katie and I will be there for sure."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2003)

> "Cry me a river," Joey mocks




"Don't you start too." she growls as she hits him over the head with a thrown Pillow.  "I don't know who I'm going with, I thought we'd be going together, and I am soo not going with anyone else from here besides you."  she sighs as she flops down on the bed.  "I could call Tessa, she'd be pretty, if she got contacts and changed her hair.  It'd be great to see the look on Eslarne's face, I think she's jealous of me, scared I'll steal her boyfriend, whoever that may be at the moment." she said springing back up from the bed.  The training had got her going and she really hadn't cooled off yet.

"Lets grab something from the kitchen while we wait for Katie, I can make PB&J with the best of them, or we could grab something on the way to the contest."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 25, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Lets grab something from the kitchen while we wait for Katie, I can make PB&J with the best of them, or we could grab something on the way to the contest." *




"Well no rule says I can't bring two girls to the party, I mean it is every man's fantasy to be in the middle of a threesome," he adds with a flash of smile.

Joey opened the door, and tossed Eris the keys to the SUV, "Lets take the phat ride, go in style, you drive.  But lets stop downtown to grab some grubbage, cause I am like suffering hard from the munchies."

Joey paused just as the door closed, "Dude you should have seen the look on Katie's face, after we kissed, girl isn't half bad either, I like that sweet innocent thing," he said walking alongside Eris.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2003)

"I can't go with a guy who is taking another girl, if that makes sense.  I'd get hasseled about it, and I'd like to avoid it, I really will just call Tessa."  Eris said as she accepted the keys to the SUV.  She started to head in the direction of the Garage with Joey before coming up short.

"Fine, but your buying, I don't know how far that $500 a month will go since I already spent over 8 thousand on my clothes and everything.  And we should probably find Katie I mean it would be easier to all go in 1 car."  she says continuing on.  "Hey, Truth, do you know where Katie is?  And can you get me Tessa's phone number, I need to call her, she's in my science class but I don't know her last name."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 25, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Fine, but your buying, I don't know how far that $500 a month will go since I already spent over 8 thousand on my clothes and everything.  And we should probably find Katie I mean it would be easier to all go in 1 car."  she says continuing on.  "Hey, Truth, do you know where Katie is?  And can you get me Tessa's phone number, I need to call her, she's in my science class but I don't know her last name." *




"Gotcha, lets find Katie then," he starts walking looking around for the resident genius, or following Truth's directions whichever comes up first, he drops his shades down, as he cracks a smile, "I have to say today was a good day."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 25, 2003)

_Why oh why did I eat that pie... nameless quote to fill double post._


----------



## Radiant (Jul 25, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Fine, but your buying, I don't know how far that $500 a month will go since I already spent over 8 thousand on my clothes and everything.  And we should probably find Katie I mean it would be easier to all go in 1 car."  she says continuing on.  "Hey, Truth, do you know where Katie is?  And can you get me Tessa's phone number, I need to call her, she's in my science class but I don't know her last name." *




Since she is not in a part of the Institute that is under constant security Eris has to use the house coms to reach Truth (that amazing challenge takes Eris about 3 seconds). Like always you get an immidiate response, no one had to wait for her to answer longer than a second yet.
"What am I a glorified phone book? The last time I noticed Katie was a few minutes ago on sublevel one then she entered the genetics lab."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 25, 2003)

Joey nods, to noone, and walks towards the genetics lab, he turns to Eris, "How about this, after the party me and you, find a quiet place to relax somewhere along the coast, and chill, I could show you some of the sights of the sea?" as they walk.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> Katie can finds Dr Garcia in the lab, she's bend over some notes, holding her glasses with one hand and over her the hologram of one of the sea creatures that attacked you fills the room. It doesn't look exactly like it but she came pretty close to your descriptions. Beside it a DNA code is projected and it is constantly changes then she absently hits the keyboard.
> She doesn't notice you entering and mumbles to herself.
> "Yes that could be it...no it doesn't explain the carapace..." *




"Hi Dr. Garcia," Katie greets her as she walks through the lab, her eyes lingering on every piece of equipment, though more her mind touch each computer, interfacting, probing, but not too intrusively and making sure she wasn't disrupting everything.  It came naturally to her that wherever she was, she immediately conversed with the machinery.  Like old friends meeting anew.

"Are you working on isolating the mutation in the DNA structure?" she asked coming up to the professor.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2003)

"Please Truth?  I only asked since I thought you would know, I mean you seem to know everything that is availible online somewhere, can you find out for me?  Its kind of important." she asks Truth over the intercom.

"Can you go get Katie, Joey?  I really don't feel like going down to the lab.  Once we get her, and the phone number we can go.  I'll be in the car." she says to him, waiting semi-patiently, at least for her, for truths answer to the flattery.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 25, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Can you go get Katie, Joey?  I really don't feel like going down to the lab.  Once we get her, and the phone number we can go.  I'll be in the car." she says to him, waiting semi-patiently, at least for her, for truths answer to the flattery. *




Joey waits for a second, wondering if she ignored him, and shrugs, "Yeah, meet you at the car," he starts walking for the lab, sort of bummed that he got brushed off, but not really showing it, and not really moving fast either.

He gets to the lab, hearing Katie speak, and walks to the door, but not yet entering, to see what the conversation is about.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 25, 2003)

*Chamber*

Jono gets a few feet down the hall before turning around and going back to the control room, Say, I'm getting pretty sick of lurking around this place, wot do you gents say we find Gert and see about that allowance they told us about. Then maybe we can catch a lift into town and find some action. Heh, Just cause some stuck up gel labels us loosers doesn't mean we should act the part.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 25, 2003)

January.15.2004
15:03
Haven, second floor, the kitchen


			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> *"Hello young Mr Feyborne, ready to try some potentialy dangerous pasta? You should eat well, I heard you have big plans for tonight." *




"I am pretty hungry, indeed. But er.... dangerous pasta?!"


----------



## Radiant (Jul 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Hi Dr. Garcia," Katie greets her as she walks through the lab, her eyes lingering on every piece of equipment, though more her mind touch each computer, interfacting, probing, but not too intrusively and making sure she wasn't disrupting everything.  It came naturally to her that wherever she was, she immediately conversed with the machinery.  Like old friends meeting anew.
> 
> "Are you working on isolating the mutation in the DNA structure?" she asked coming up to the professor. *




Even the brief brush with the computers tells Katie a lot more. They are rapidly comparing the DNA of other mutants to the one floating above her. The mutation was found a few years ago and dubbed the Delta Factor but each one is different. The Doc continues and answers absently without realy noticing you.
"I am trying to find the combination that could cause such a mutation, the fact that it appeared that there where more than one of it confuses me. Maybe it can spread to other humans. Or maybe the others just didn't realy have the same mutation and just looked the same then you saw them in the water."
She looks up to you.
"Oh hello Katie. Aniway, without any kind of organic sample with is all just speculation. I'm happy it didn't attack you but that brute Patriot could have at least traded a few punches like he usualy does so that I'd have some skin rests from his hands."
She smiles innocently and obviously doesn't realy mean that.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 25, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Please Truth?  I only asked since I thought you would know, I mean you seem to know everything that is availible online somewhere, can you find out for me?  Its kind of important." she asks Truth over the intercom.
> 
> "Can you go get Katie, Joey?  I really don't feel like going down to the lab.  Once we get her, and the phone number we can go.  I'll be in the car." she says to him, waiting semi-patiently, at least for her, for truths answer to the flattery. *




"I know how great I am myself, no need for you to tell me that. Why don't you just ask her next time, it's not as if the schools computers would be online. I have to chek through birth records, the list of citizens and the damn phone book, you know how much work that...okay done."
The number appears on the screen.
"Damn that was the second time today that your pleading trick worked one me, next time I'll expect prayers on your knees and blood sacrifices."
She crumbles on but is obviously quite happy with herself cause she feels she's so very smart.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 25, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *January.15.2004
> 15:03
> Haven, second floor, the kitchen
> 
> ...




Gert puts a steaming bowl of pasta on the table and smiles like a shark.
"My first time trying to cook Italian food."he explains.
"So if you forgive me for asking, how where your first days at se new school?"


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 25, 2003)

"Oh, same-old same-old, it's just like any other school, only the bullies are Deltas in this case..."
Jack takes a polite bite of spagetti, carefully tasting.
"But sir, uh, how did you know about my 'plans'?"


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Jono gets a few feet down the hall before turning around and going back to the control room, Say, I'm getting pretty sick of lurking around this place, wot do you gents say we find Gert and see about that allowance they told us about. Then maybe we can catch a lift into town and find some action. Heh, Just cause some stuck up gel labels us loosers doesn't mean we should act the part. *




"Hmmmm... nah. I think I jhust want to relax and get caught up in my guitar. Thanks though."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2003)

"It was important, so thank you for your help, Joey is taking Katie to the party, so I can't go with him, and Tessa asked me out, I just needed her number because she needs a total make-over first."  Eris said as she went to the car to wait for the others.  She hoped Joey hadn't been suggesting what she thought he had been, it would be kind of Rude to their dates to want alone time with each other while at the party.  When the pair finally do go to the garage they will find Eris sitting on the hood, with her sandals off, swinging her feet.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> "Oh hello Katie. Aniway, without any kind of organic sample with is all just speculation. I'm happy it didn't attack you but that brute Patriot could have at least traded a few punches like he usualy does so that I'd have some skin rests from his hands."
> She smiles innocently and obviously doesn't realy mean that. *




Joey walked in, "Sorry to hear that, Eris and myself, had a scrape with those strange creatures of the sea, a few days ago, they wanted to take Eris, becuase one of their own got taken."

Joey shrugged, "Looks like some unknown species of something to me, maybe ET or something, needless to say, they didn't get us, and we ran, didn't know it was an important discovery."

He then turned to Katie, "Hey, Eris is waiting for us, she wants to head downtown, grab a bite to eat, and head for that contest.  You ready?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 26, 2003)

*Chamber*

Suit yerself, Mike. How about you Clair? You come blow off some steam with me?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 26, 2003)

"Hm...," Clair thinks, shaking Eris from his mind, "Why not?"  He says, finally, "What do you have in mind?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 26, 2003)

*Chamber*

Not sure really, but there's a whole island to enjoy., I'm bloody well sure there's some fun to be had. Jnothan starts out again, I'm gonna change then we can go check on the money situation. Why don't you see if that Jack kid wants to come?


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 26, 2003)

"Hey, if you guys get into some trouble, and if you need it, don't forget to call here if you need help. All right?"


----------



## Radiant (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Not sure really, but there's a whole island to enjoy., I'm bloody well sure there's some fun to be had. Jnothan starts out again, I'm gonna change then we can go check on the money situation. Why don't you see if that Jack kid wants to come? *




The students found their credit cards in their rooms then they moved in.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 26, 2003)

"Thanks Michael, I appreciate it.  I think Jack's got something going on tonight with that Fabrienne girl from school, the same one that snuck into this place."  Clair sighs, "As to what he sees in her, or vice versa, no clue."

"Anyways, how do you want to go into town, I can't drive but I can ride one of the bikes here-unless you can drive, er, can you?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 26, 2003)

*Chamber*

I can drive in a pinch, not great at it mind you, but i've seen worse. Ok, I'll go change and meet yer at the garage. Jonothan heads up to his room and changes into street clothes. Then goes over a starts to press the inter com to call truth. _Right, good thinking Jon. Yer got no voice to blab into the box with. I guess i can give this a shot. I think Doc Garcia said Truth controlled all the building systems herself, ihopefully her power lets here connect with tech somehow._ Jonothan focuses his will and tries to send a telepthic call directly into the builing itself. Truth? Can you "hear" me luv?


----------



## Radiant (Jul 26, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *"Oh, same-old same-old, it's just like any other school, only the bullies are Deltas in this case..."
> Jack takes a polite bite of spagetti, carefully tasting.
> "But sir, uh, how did you know about my 'plans'?" *




They are a little spicy, it seems the man likes his food hot but otherewise they are great. It might realy be the first time that he made italian food but he sure must know how to cook. Gert rolls some pata on his fork with a happy childs grin.
"A little bird told me."
He points to the com.
"She was worried about you. And it is her job to tell us if sere is trouble brewing. It's realy great you are trying to talk to her. See we are no police here or so but if you can make her stop it is still better. If se poor kids continue it will not be good for se tolerance for mutants here. But it is better to get sem to stop from seir own instead of calling de police. It would just make dem more angry."
He shrugs.
"And my job here is to help children who are deltas, I do not exclude those who are not on de institute. You know, it is not very uncomon among young mutants to get a little headless wiss seir powers."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 26, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Joey walked in, "Sorry to hear that, Eris and myself, had a scrape with those strange creatures of the sea, a few days ago, they wanted to take Eris, becuase one of their own got taken."
> 
> ...




Dr Garcia simply raises a brow in surprise.
"Hello Joey, don't get me wrong but I would realy appreciate it if you told me if something attacks you next time. It just might be of interest to the rest of us too, especialy if the beings are aggresive. Do you know why they attacked you?"
She thinks about the unknown species part a moment.
"Somehow that sounds too much like out of a bad movie. Despite the fact that the delta factor appeared our world has not drifted so much into the realm of scince fiction, at least as far as I know. 
One the other hand I can not realy rule it out, if there was more than one of them and they where indeed similar that would be very confusing. To my knowledge where never appeared a Delta with the exact same mutations as another yet. Some where pretty close but more than one water breather with claws and a carapace sound very unlikely to me."
She is allready over her data again and technobables a bit more about the probability of such occurances and why that is...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2003)

Joey shrugged, "Whatever, just think about it," he turned to Katie, "You ready yet?"


----------



## Radiant (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *I can drive in a pinch, not great at it mind you, but i've seen worse. Ok, I'll go change and meet yer at the garage. Jonothan heads up to his room and changes into street clothes. Then goes over a starts to press the inter com to call truth. Right, good thinking Jon. Yer got no voice to blab into the box with. I guess i can give this a shot. I think Doc Garcia said Truth controlled all the building systems herself, ihopefully her power lets here connect with tech somehow. Jonothan focuses his will and tries to send a telepthic call directly into the builing itself. Truth? Can you "hear" me luv? *




Either she didn't get it or she refuses to tract, either way there is no answer to Jonos telepathic call. He just has the option to type a mail now.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 27, 2003)

*Chamber*

_Well that's bloody inconvienant. I hate typing._ Jonothan spends the next few minutes typing an e-mail to truth asking her for info on funspots in town.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 27, 2003)

Radiant [/i][B]
"Oh hello Katie. Aniway said:
			
		

> *Joey shrugged, "Whatever, just think about it," he turned to Katie, "You ready yet?" *




Katie didn't even notice when Joey entered the room, so raptured by the puzzle that Dr. Garcia put before her.     When he spoke, she jolted slightly, looking at him with startled eyes.  Quickly though a blush covered her cheeks when she rememebered what had transpired earlier in the garage, along with a whole host of confusing emotions dancing within her.

"Ready?"  She glanced at Dr. Garcia and then at Joey.  "I suppose so.  Why don't we just stay and eat here since we're already here and then head out to the competition later?"


----------



## Radiant (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Well that's bloody inconvienant. I hate typing. Jonothan spends the next few minutes typing an e-mail to truth asking her for info on funspots in town. *




Truth can provide a lot of "dry" data, like tourist guides and maps but she doesn't have any realy knowledge about the nightlife of the city.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 27, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Katie looked thoughtfully at Dr. Garcia.  "Could it be that their mutation resulted in the ability to pass on that mutation to their offspring?  Instead of something that's recessive, its now become a dominant gene?" she suggested, glancing over the data and using her powers fully now to finesse more out of the computer.  "When was the first sighting of these new Deltas?"
> 
> ...




"As far as I know? Then you saw them. Obviously the men from Grimson Pride must have seen them even before that but otherwise I have never heard of anithing like that. It is more common among children of mutants to inherit an active delta factor but the form it takes was never predictable. If this is true it would explain why the Soviets are interested in them."
The computers don't tell Katie any more than she allready knows, they are busy calculating possible gene combinations for the creatures. Dr Garcia smile softly at Katie and Joeys exchange.
"He is right, shouldn't you be out? Leave working on scinetific questions till late in the night to people who allready had their share of excitement."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 27, 2003)

January.15.2004 or is it?

Michael just gets up to his feet. The damn waitress had dropped the coffee she carried then she saw the Armageddonsuit land in front of the window and Mike had slipped on it on his run to the bathroom. His head feels all dizzy from the fall. There are sirens and the sound of crashing windows. From the sounds the MC section cops are getting in through the backdoor and he can see the bathroomdoor open. His intended flight path is cut of. He is seeing some faces, a realy cute girl and a man with a flag as his mask. A few images of a daring escape and some strange place in Costa Rica cross his mind. Must have been a pretty hard fall on his head cause obviously no one who looks like 'em is here and he is still in good old New York. A cop in light armor appears above him, holding a submachine gun and shouting over the sirens.
"Don't move punk!"
Strange enough between the thundering rain, the jets of Armageddon suit and the sirens there is some happy sounding Zydeco music running from the speakers of the restaurant.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *Dr Garcia smile softly at Katie and Joeys exchange.
> "He is right, shouldn't you be out? Leave working on scinetific questions till late in the night to people who allready had their share of excitement." *




_Sometimes I wish I was smarter, that went right over my head, oh well... sometimes ignorance is bliss,_ Joey seeing Katies respone, and reaction, simply winks at her, as he removes his shades, "Come on, why eat here, when I know a great place downtown, nice scenery, nice food, and good local flavor... come on, Eris is already waiting."

Joey waited with a smile, if Katie followed, he heads for the car, not really saying much, just chilling, and letting her do all, if any of the talking.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 28, 2003)

_Okay now this is just  wierd. I just back in Costa Rica. Now I'm here in this... what the hey is it?_ 

"Well it looks like you got me officer."

_Not._ 

Michael fires a stream of corrosion at the cop, trying to affect the weapon.

_I'll have to sort this out later. And this time don't forget your guitar!_


----------



## Radiant (Jul 28, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *Okay now this is just  wierd. I just back in Costa Rica. Now I'm here in this... what the hey is it?
> 
> "Well it looks like you got me officer."
> 
> ...




The gun rusts away right in front of your eyes. The cop throws himself at you, trying to get you into a hold and beside you a window explodes from the Armageddon suits cannon. It is nearly at the window.
"Why don't you kill him? If he holds you back long enough the trooper in the armor will get you. Just touch him and get into cover. And once you'r free you can destroy the suit too."
The voice comes from a man sitting on the table beside you. While the other customers are either running and screaming or lying dead on the floor he just sits there and nips on his drink. Despite the fact that he sits right beside you it is realy hard to make out detals of him. All you can see is a blurry and dark imagoe of a tall man in a long black coat. The shards of the window fall all around you and the weapons of the Armaggedon suit roar but you still clearly hear the music.
"Why do you wait? You are death, would you be have this power if you where not meant to use it?"


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 28, 2003)

_What in heaven's name?_ 

"Thou shalt not kill."

And with that said, Michael fires a stream of his corrosive acid at the suit, specifically targeting the head.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 28, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *What in heaven's name?
> 
> "Thou shalt not kill."
> 
> And with that said, Michael fires a stream of his corrosive acid at the suit, specifically targeting the head. *




The Cop still holds Mike on the ground and the suit step into the restaurant, glassshards crushing under its feet. Its shining black and red colours begin to fade and its whole exterior begins to rust. You hear squeaking noises and its movements slow down. At parts the armor breaks open and you can see the uniform of the soldier who pilots it. But somehow despite the fact that it should be nothing more than trash now it still advances. It lifts its arm, the gun is now useless and just a realy big club ready to smash right at your head. The man holding you meets your eyes with  a hate filled stare. 
"Now you die mutant scum!"
You can't help but think that his teeth look awfully sharp and his eyes look far more like some kinds of predatory animal than like those of a human. Again the man in the coat speaks.
"So said the god who let it fire rain from the skies then he those angry. The god who made you so that your merest touch is deadly."
He calmly points to your enemies.
"They won't hesitate to kill you. But you have the power, it is your right to kill them not the other way around."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 28, 2003)

*Chamber*

Satisfied with what info Truth was able to provide Jonothan heads off to find Clair and head out.


[OOC: I'll leave the spot he picked up to our elustrious DM.  ]


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 29, 2003)

"Lord, please forgive these people for they know not what they do. The Lord is my shephard, I shall not want..."

And with that said I flip the cop into the suit and then fire a blast of corrosion at the guy in the trenchcoat.

"I''m not angry at God for giving me these abilities. He gave them to me for a reason. I just don't understand what that reason is. If today is the day he's come to take me home, then he will take me home.

"But he has other plans for me that have yet to be revealed."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 29, 2003)

Clair is ready, waiting as Jono finds him in the garage.  Already changed into a simple, checker-patterned shirt of blue and white and some jeans, he smiles as they head off in to town.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> "He is right, shouldn't you be out? Leave working on scinetific questions till late in the night to people who allready had their share of excitement." *






> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> Joey waited with a smile, if Katie followed, he heads for the car, not really saying much, just chilling, and letting her do all, if any of the talking. *




Katie nodded at both of them, part of her still lingering to work on the puzzle, but she knew she could mess with it even from afar.  Keeping a tenuous connection with the labs computers, she networked it into the one on her motorcyle.

As they headed toward the SUV, she didn't seem to talk much, her mind obviously miles away.  Waving to Eris, she headed toward her bike.  "I'll take my bike there," she told them both absently.  "I want to work on a few things while I drive."

She'll lead the way to the downtown area and any nice cafes she found while skating tricks down there.  All the while she'll, keep tabs on the computer to see if Dr. Garcia came up with anything interesting.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 30, 2003)

*Chamber*

Jonothan now back in his street clothes stroll into the garage a few minutes after Clair and Katie get there, Well looks like the place is really emptying out. Wot's the big occasion?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 30, 2003)

_Nice and relaxing,_ "So as I was saying earlier," while they sit in the car, "I think after the party, we could hit the beach, I saw a spot I wanted to check out, give you a tour of the surf, and the spots you can only get to by swimming... I mean unless your busy with Tess..."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 30, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *"Lord, please forgive these people for they know not what they do. The Lord is my shephard, I shall not want..."
> 
> And with that said I flip the cop into the suit and then fire a blast of corrosion at the guy in the trenchcoat.
> 
> ...




the corrosive power has no effect on a living target and the man just laughs. Somehow the cop atop Mike is incredibly strong and holds him down without much effort. The rusting wreck of the Armageddon suit still moves and now punches its corroded gun right down on Mikes head. Just a second before it hits he suddenly opens his eyes, alone in his room. He had just lain down for a minute to relax and appearantly drifted of to sleep. He almost thinks he can still here the strange Cajun music and the voice of the man.
"See you later Michael"
Then he is fully awake and everithing looks normal.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 30, 2003)

"Well... that'll teach me to eat strange foods before I go to sleep."

He laughed, but it was a very weak laugh. He was still quite shaken by the dream or whatever it was. Maybe it was just the stress he'd been put under the alst few days, being the new guy, caring for someone he can't allow himself to touch for fear of killing her and who may even be somewhat flighty and on top of that probably doesn't even feel the same way. 

"Come on, it's time to wind down."

Opening the closet he picks up his guitar and takes a walk outside to a spot he found overlooking the bay that's out of the way. He tunes it up, plays a few excercises to warm up, then gets into the real stuff. Among the songs he plays are "I'm No Stranger To The Rain" by Keith Whitby. He practices for about two hours trying to wind down, and to the golden sunrise out over the bay he finishes with Stings's "Fragile", which is about one of the fifteen rock songs he knows.

"If blood will flow when flesh and steel are one
Drying in the color of the evening sun
Tomorrow's rain will wash the stain away
But something in our mind's will always stay
Perhaps this final act was meant
To clinch a lifetime's argument
That nothing comes fromes violence and nothing ever should
For I was born beneath an angry star
Lest we forget how fragile we are

"On and on the rain will fall
Like tears from a star
Like tears from a star
On and on the rain wil say
How fragile we are
How fragile we are..."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 30, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Nice and relaxing, "So as I was saying earlier," while they sit in the car, "I think after the party, we could hit the beach, I saw a spot I wanted to check out, give you a tour of the surf, and the spots you can only get to by swimming... I mean unless your busy with Tess..." *




"If you want to that'd be ok, I just don't really want to ditch Tess at the party, that'd be kinda mean in that whole family movie on Fox kind of way cause you know someone's bound to say something."  she says as she takes out her phone and dials Tess's number.  "Wish me luck J" she says as the phone rings.

"Hi, Tessa, its me, Eris, I was wondering if you wanted to go out to a party with me tomorrow night."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 31, 2003)

*Chamber*

Jonothan gets one of the motorcycles out of the garage, gets on, and starts it up, Let's blow this place. Once Clair gets on Jonothan takes off for town.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "If you want to that'd be ok, I just don't really want to ditch Tess at the party, that'd be kinda mean in that whole family movie on Fox kind of way cause you know someone's bound to say something."  she says as she takes out her phone and dials Tess's number.  "Wish me luck J" she says as the phone rings.
> 
> "Hi, Tessa, its me, Eris, I was wondering if you wanted to go out to a party with me tomorrow night." *




Joey relaxes, "Yeah," he says in response, and watches the scenery pass by, "good luck..."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 31, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "If you want to that'd be ok, I just don't really want to ditch Tess at the party, that'd be kinda mean in that whole family movie on Fox kind of way cause you know someone's bound to say something."  she says as she takes out her phone and dials Tess's number.  "Wish me luck J" she says as the phone rings.
> 
> "Hi, Tessa, its me, Eris, I was wondering if you wanted to go out to a party with me tomorrow night." *




There is a moment of stunned silence at the other end of the line, followed by some realy excited sounding fast talk.
"You mean it? Sure. I mean yes I would like to. Why?There?Then?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 31, 2003)

"Of course I mean it or I wouldn't have called.  Its tomorrow night at, er umm, I'm not sure where its at, I think it mmight be Eslarne's but I'm not sure, we can find out tomorrow.  We can go shopping after school for something to wear, then head over from the institute, what do you think, are you up for it?"  she sks the excited girl on the other end of the line.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2003)

Joey overhearing parts of the conversation laughs outloud, "I think she said yes fast enough... poor girl, is hard up it seems.  Be gentle with her Eris, she is liable to feint from too much attention..." he then glances casually out the window.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 2, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *"And my job here is to help children who are deltas, I do not exclude those who are not on de institute. You know, it is not very uncomon among young mutants to get a little headless wiss seir powers." *




"I just hope this doesn't devolve into violent mutant-brawls or something like that...."
Jack checks his watch, and realises he 'left' it at the beach when he sees the tell-tale tan lines on his wrist.
"Wierd. I've never been nervous on a date before!"


----------



## Radiant (Aug 3, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Of course I mean it or I wouldn't have called.  Its tomorrow night at, er umm, I'm not sure where its at, I think it mmight be Eslarne's but I'm not sure, we can find out tomorrow.  We can go shopping after school for something to wear, then head over from the institute, what do you think, are you up for it?"  she sks the excited girl on the other end of the line. *




"Of course, I mean that will be realy big and all, half the school will be there, but don't you go with your boyfriend?"
Her excitment fates and she slows down a lot more then.
"Well, i realy don't have the kind of money to buy clothes in the league you wear. I will see how much I can get."


January.15.2004
The east end of the city if Isla Verde
20:00
The sounds of loud music, shouts and howling engines fill the air and Eris and Joey can barely make their way through the crowd filling the two hundred yard area that hosts the energe-X-games. They push their way forward and finaly manage to get Katie and her group in sight. They wait between almost 50 competitioners. They have been divided in groups of a dozen each so it is allways three teams competing against each other at the same time.  
Ray looks over Katie again. 
"Great you made it your complicatedness." 
He earns himself a slap to the back of his neck from Alita.
"Hey you jerk don't chek her out like she is some piece of meat."
He looks innocent and smiles back at her.
"Your just jealous. Now come on we're in the first group we have the whole place for five minutes of freefrom before the real games start let's show them what we've got."
Again he manages to get another slap to the back of his head form her. Santos just watches the whole exchange, looking relaxed over all the courses.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 3, 2003)

January.15.2004
Haven Institute Garage
19.34

As Jackson Feyborn steps out of the elevator, he sees that once again, someone has beaten him to the jeep.
"Oh, not again!"
He grabs a helmet from one of the lockers, and speeds his way to the bikes.
"Truth, I need directions towards the nearest car rental!!"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 3, 2003)

"Joey isn't my boyfriend Tess, I don't actually have one at the moment, so its you and me, Joey and Katie, and maybe Jackson and someone, if you really do want to go with me that is." she said, not really liking Tessa demuring.

"Don't worry, we'll think of something, its not very hard to convince guys to give me what I want.  Besides, I have some money, I'll be able to help, a bit.  When I came to this country, I actually didn't have any money or really anything but the clothes on my back, and they weren't even mine, so this can definitely be worked out, no worries.  I'll see you tomorrow at school Tess, dream of me tonight." she whispers into the phone before hanging up.

"So what do you think?" she asks Joey grinning at him, "Is she pretty much mine yet?  Don't worry, I will be gentle, she is kind of sweet."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 4, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"So what do you think?" she asks Joey grinning at him, "Is she pretty much mine yet?  Don't worry, I will be gentle, she is kind of sweet." *




"Dream of me," he laughs, barely able to contain himslef... "that was kind of lame... but yeah she is yours, hell you probably had her at hello.  Most likely you had her before that."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 4, 2003)

"Aww, your such a guy.  You wouldn't know romantic if it bit you on the ass.  I thought it was sweet." Eris says defensively as she pulls into a parking spot.  "Besides its not half as bad as the lines I get, you should hear them sometime." she says getting out of the car, leaving her blades in the car for the time being, til she knew the lay of the land.

"Lets find Katie and see whats going on."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 4, 2003)

Joey followed laughing all the while, "Yeah that was _romantic_ alright.  I guess that isn't my thing, I think she made her way to the contest straight away, knowing her.  I am not trying to knowkc you, it just sounded lame, and trust me I can only imagine some of the lines guys use to pick up the betties... just amusing watching you get all defensive."


----------



## Radiant (Aug 13, 2003)

January.15.2004
The east end of the city if Isla Verde 
20:57
Eris finally managed to get something to drink and is back on her way to there she last saw Joey. Katie is back on the show after her team had a break and so far they seem to be among the best. Right now Eris is still behind the stage there some new band from Costa Rica plays and on her way around to get back into the crowd but then a sudden movement at the edge of her sight attracts her attention. Looking up she can see a lithe figure climbing high in the support beams. A massive Energex commercial sign above the stage covers the movement from the crowd on the other side. Then her eyes adjust to the darkness and she can clearly see it is a man about her size in black leather clothes with white stripes on them. He seems to be on his way to some kind of electrical unit on the side there a lot of cables converge. If she hurries she might get up there before he reaches it while it is hard to guess how long it would take her to find Joey among the partying crowd.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 13, 2003)

January.15.2004
the Rift
20:30
Jakson can see almost the whole cescent shaped bay from the club. It is located at the top of a twenty story high building right at the waterside and probably the most expensive place in the city. His company for the evening seems to settle for nothing less. Like the daringly short green designer dress she is wearing. Both Fabienne and he fit in perfectly. Currently they sit on the window and enjoy a fiew drinks, the real life here just begins to start. She asked some questions about you at the start but never something that seemed imortant. Now she just stares dreamily over the water.
"You realy cane around. I'll get out of here soon, its nice here but I want to live in the realy big cities."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 14, 2003)

When Eris's enhanced senses are drawn to the climbing figure in the scaffolding she just shrugs, _he could have a valid reason to be climbing up there,_ she thought to herself, _Aww, hell, anyone with fashion sense that bad can't be good._

She hurriedl makes her way to the scaffolding, and then using her powerful leg muscles begins to leap up the supports from beam to beam to beam, rising up pretty fast, doing what she can to move silently and not be noticed.

(Hide, Move silently +13, not sure how leap affects the hide though, she'll use the sign like leather boy to hide her.)


----------



## Radiant (Aug 14, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *When Eris's enhanced senses are drawn to the climbing figure in the scaffolding she just shrugs, he could have a valid reason to be climbing up there, she thought to herself, Aww, hell, anyone with fashion sense that bad can't be good.
> 
> She hurriedl makes her way to the scaffolding, and then using her powerful leg muscles begins to leap up the supports from beam to beam to beam, rising up pretty fast, doing what she can to move silently and not be noticed.
> 
> (Hide, Move silently +13, not sure how leap affects the hide though, she'll use the sign like leather boy to hide her.) *




There are lights on the stage and on two other towers that constantly wander over the competition areas while the band and dozens of commercial signs are in the middle of spotlights all the time. It is not yet loud enough that you would have to scream to hear your own voice but close. It is pretty sure that no one would notice somone climbing up even if it where King Kong himself. Your leaps bring her up fast and it almost ridiculously easy to find your balance on the beams even under the conditions here. Shortly before you reach the control panel the figure suddenly looks into your direction and increases its own speed. You get there a second before him and stand on the same beam right between him and his target. He stops and eyes you curiously, only the lower half of his face is masked and you are pretty sure it is that Enrique guy from school. He cerntainly sounds just as arrogant.
"Nice leaps kitten, now get out of my way."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 14, 2003)

"Kitten?" Eris asks, before shrugging and smiling at him.  "Why don't you tell me what you want up here, then if I like it, I'll help.  Would you like that?"  she asks suggestively treating the beam as if it was only an inch of the ground as she struts towards the other Delta.

"Come on Enrique, lets get down and you can buy me a drink and you can tell me all about it."


----------



## Radiant (Aug 15, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Kitten?" Eris asks, before shrugging and smiling at him.  "Why don't you tell me what you want up here, then if I like it, I'll help.  Would you like that?"  she asks suggestively treating the beam as if it was only an inch of the ground as she struts towards the other Delta.
> 
> "Come on Enrique, lets get down and you can buy me a drink and you can tell me all about it." *




He stands as sure as she does but he doesn't move a bit.
"Not right now, I'd find time for a girl like you normaly but  i only got two minutes to finish what I've come for. Now get out of my way."
He looks ready to jump at her right now but her appearance again works its wonder and he still waits.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 15, 2003)

"Tell me what it is your trying to do, and I'll help, your the one with the time limit so you know how fast the explination has to be."  she says, not looking like she is going to let him buy unless he gives her what she wants, although she is smiling encouragingly at him.  "Besides, If I were you, I'd be more interested in getting a refund for that outfit and never wearing it in public then in what ever it is your doing."

Despite her outwardly calm and friendly exression Eris is seriously pissed off, although its mostly at herself, she couldn't really care less about what Enrique was going to do, it wasn't really important to her, her anger stemmedd from the fact that she had talked herself into his way and knowing that her pride wouldn't let let her back down, not after he shoved around the other institute kids and said he was stronger then her.  She actually liked his assertiveness, not many people were like that, but the situation, like most was out of her control.  Not to mention that her more feral instincts were kicking in at the thought of a physical competition.  Her muscles tensed instinctively, not knowing for sure if he would actually fight her up here where a deadly fall was possible, but not wanting to be surprised if it came to that.

[If it looks like he is going to come at her she will taunt him to take away his dodge bonus to defense, followed by a punch to the stomach to knock the wind out of him +9(+14S including surprise strike)]


----------



## Radiant (Aug 15, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Tell me what it is your trying to do, and I'll help, your the one with the time limit so you know how fast the explination has to be."  she says, not looking like she is going to let him buy unless he gives her what she wants, although she is smiling encouragingly at him.  "Besides, If I were you, I'd be more interested in getting a refund for that outfit and never wearing it in public then in what ever it is your doing."
> 
> [If it looks like he is going to come at her she will taunt him to take away his dodge bonus to defense, followed by a punch to the stomach to knock the wind out of him +9(+14S including surprise strike)] *




The moment she mentions the refund for his outfit crouches down and jumps right at Eris like she expected and hisses.
"Listen bitch, i just might like you but if you mess with me you'r gona regret it!"
Just at that moment the band on the stage starts its new song and the whole structure shakes a bit as they switch to harder and faster beats.
Enriques right leg snaps forward for a kick but you duck under it easily while he blocks your strike at the last moment. He lands right in front of you, and you both balance on the beam without much effort.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 15, 2003)

OOC: I guess its kind of late to ask to spend a hero point on the attack roll, not that it makes much difference if I spend the hero point on this rounds attack or last rounds.



> if you mess with me you'r gona regret it!




"Dude, who writes your dialogue?  Thats like soo last century."  Eris taunts as she ducks the kick.  She is smiling as she shifts her weight from one leg to another and back again, almost dancing.  Suddenly she takes a fast step forward on her right leg and uses the motion to add momentum to the knee thats flying in towards Enrique's stomach.

[Taunt +12 to remove his dodge bonus and enable Surprise Strike, using Extra Effort to boost Strike by +2 so: +9(16S). If the result of my attack roll is less then an 18 total, including my +9 I will use a hero point to ensure that I connect, otherwise I spend the hero point to remove the effects of Extra Effort)


----------



## Radiant (Aug 15, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Dude, who writes your dialogue?  Thats like soo last century."  Eris taunts as she ducks the kick.  She is smiling as she shifts her weight from one leg to another and back again, almost dancing.  Suddenly she takes a fast step forward on her right leg and uses the motion to add momentum to the knee thats flying in towards Enrique's stomach.
> 
> *




Enrique probably would be angry and likely attack Eris recklessly but he simply has no time for any reaction before her knee hits him into the stomach and he tumbles backwards stunned, falling from the beam.

OOC: hit with a roll of 19 so the hero point prevented the fatigue.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 15, 2003)

OOC:  OOPS, umm, exactly how high are we?  Hope he has protection.

IC:
Eris lets out a shocked "Oops" as Enrique tumbles off the Beam.  She hadn't meant to knock him off, that was the purpouse of a straight knee to the gut instead a round house, or a hook.  She hops down from beam to beam trying to get down as swiftly as possible without being seen, she had the distinct impression that getting seen from where he fell would be bad.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 15, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *OOC:  OOPS, umm, exactly how high are we?  Hope he has protection.
> 
> IC:
> Eris lets out a shocked "Oops" as Enrique tumbles off the Beam.  She hadn't meant to knock him off, that was the purpouse of a straight knee to the gut instead a round house, or a hook.  She hops down from beam to beam trying to get down as swiftly as possible without being seen, she had the distinct impression that getting seen from where he fell would be bad. *




There is a crashing sound as Enrique falls through the beams and takes some wodden planks down with him. You where nearly 8 yards from the ground then he fell but from the sounds you would say he landed on something before he could hit the ground. He will probably have some broken bones but people like him tend to survive such things...
It takes only three easy leaps to get back to the ground and between the flashing lights and the show on the other side nobody seemed to notice your fight. There is a guy tumbling on the ground but he looks so drunk that the only thing he thinks about is to keep his stomach silent until he reaches the bushes.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2003)

Eris crouches over Enrique worriedly, if it was her that had fallen, she would probably fine by now, _But I heal much faster then everyone else, and I don't know what all of his powers are._ she thinks as she uses her super-senses to detemine exactly how hurt he is.

"Come on get up, your suppoused to be a tough guy, surely that wasn't too much for you." she asks running her hand lightly over his chest.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 17, 2003)

Joey relaxes and watches the contest, not really paying attention to much but Katie, the skaters, and the nice cold drink in his hands.  This has definitely been a great day.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 17, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *January.15.2004
> the Rift
> 20:31
> "You realy cane around. I'll get out of here soon, its nice here but I want to live in the realy big cities." *




"Do you have any plans yet? I mean, know where you want to go, what you're gonna do next?"


----------



## Radiant (Aug 17, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Do you have any plans yet? I mean, know where you want to go, what you're gonna do next?" *




She smiles excited and allready has her mouth half open to talk before she shuts it again and thinks a moment before she speaks.
"Well, me and my friends will just do some stuff the next year and then travel all around the world. Maybe even to America but i am a bit affraid of these Delta Prime people they are more dangerous than the police here." 
She closes her mouth with a snap and looks like you just caught her stealing some cookies.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 17, 2003)

> She closes her mouth with a snap and looks like you just caught her stealing some cookies.




_Doesn't take a telepath to read that one....._

"Yeah, Delta Prime is notorious for it's 'enforcement'. But we're safe enough here, since no-one is stupid enough to make trouble on an isle ful of Deltas...."
Jack wait for a reaction from Fabienne, and quickly changes the subject once he has gauged her idea of 'troublemaking'.
"But let's just be teenagers for a while, okay? What did you think of the dress?"


----------



## Radiant (Aug 17, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Doesn't take a telepath to read that one.....
> 
> ...




Jack gets a whole lot of thoughts at that moment, mostly that she can't believe she almost told you about herself and the Hellions. Not to mention their plan to cause enough trouble to be considered delta terrorists and get enough money to realy get into the buisness. Enrique even said that they might get contacted by the Killer Angels if they are good enough. Especialy after that "thing" tonight... .From her thoughts you easily see that she never really thought about what she is realy intending to do except for the, get a lot of money, flashy clothes and visit all the big and in places.
You also see the team flashing through her mind for a moment, herself in the costume you gave her, Vampire. 
Enrique in that leather outfit, Menace.
That tall guy that messed with Clair at school whom you saw breat fire in the news, Dragon.
And a college student named Devante. He's leader of the team, Speeddemon.
She grins at you.
"It's great i love it. Almost enough to forgive you for calling my other one cheesy."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 17, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *From her thoughts you easily see that she never really thought about what she is realy intending to do except for the, get a lot of money, flashy clothes and visit all the big and in places.*




_I can talk her out of this. I just know it!_

*



			She grins at you.
"It's great i love it. Almost enough to forgive you for calling my other one cheesy."
		
Click to expand...


*
Jack leans a bit closer.
"What does a guy have to do to be forgiven by a _tres jolie_ girl?"


----------



## Radiant (Aug 18, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Jack leans a bit closer.
> "What does a guy have to do to be forgiven by a tres jolie girl?" *



*

Fab smiles evil while she runs her fingers over her glass.
"I would consider accepting personel physical services."
She laughs softly and shrugs.
"How about telling me what that secret place you live in is? Are you some kind of government agents like those deltas from Team Freedom in that TV-show?"*


----------



## Radiant (Aug 18, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Eris crouches over Enrique worriedly, if it was her that had fallen, she would probably fine by now, But I heal much faster then everyone else, and I don't know what all of his powers are. she thinks as she uses her super-senses to detemine exactly how hurt he is.
> 
> "Come on get up, your suppoused to be a tough guy, surely that wasn't too much for you." she asks running her hand lightly over his chest. *




Enrique doesn't look that hurt, the blow only stunnded him and he only took a few scraps from the fall. Eris can see them healing while she watches. Suddenls his eyes snap open and his hand grabs eris wrist tightly. She sees it comming almost in slow motion but he still matches her reaction speed. A soft growl escapes his lips.
"That realy hurt. I'm going to make you scream for this."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 18, 2003)

OOC: Yippy, I was afraid I broke him.

IC:
Eris smiles up at Enrique, her eyes bleeding over entirely to cats eyes, "Now that I know you can heal you really don't want to piss me off little boy," she growls out, her face seemed to show a willingness to do any of a hundred horrible things to him now that she knew he wouldn't be permanently crippled, she simply looks down at the hand around her wrist and her smirk widens as she looks back up at him.

[Use extra effort to enable Intimidating Presence extra on Super Charisma, forcing Enrique to make a dc 18 will save or have a -2 to all attack rolls, saves, and skill checks for 12 rounds.  If he fails by 10 or more he must immediately flee the area (actually everyone in 30 feet has to). For the other half action a +9(10S) punch to his stomach, if he hasn't fled (I'm not entirely sure about whether it is possible to use intimidating Presence and strike in the same turn as I don't believe that Intimidating prescence is an attack action but I am not sure).]


----------



## Radiant (Aug 20, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *OOC: Yippy, I was afraid I broke him.
> 
> IC:
> Eris smiles up at Enrique, her eyes bleeding over entirely to cats eyes, "Now that I know you can heal you really don't want to piss me off little boy," she growls out, her face seemed to show a willingness to do any of a hundred horrible things to him now that she knew he wouldn't be permanently crippled, she simply looks down at the hand around her wrist and her smirk widens as she looks back up at him.
> ...




Enriques eyes change to catlike slits and Eris feels almost as if she stares into a mirror as she looks into them. He does not seem too impressed by her, in fact he doesn't seem to get that dreamy look every other man has then she is around. On the other hand Eris seems to be the only girl who does not feel the need to stare after him at school too.

OOC: Menace and Eris are imune to each others supercharisma. 
I don't count the hero point as spent since it would not have brought you an edge.

"I don't know how you fake my power little girl but if you want to play rough I'm all yours."
Any onlocker would have to realy try hard to watch the moves of the two fighter, Eris hand moves down for a punch while his free one snaps up to catch her other wrist. She simply turns her hands and breaks free of his hold nearly at the same moment.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 20, 2003)

"Faking nothing, thats my power, your such a poser, so your like a mimic or something right?  Well stop copying me and get your own damn powers."  Eris growls as her foot swings out for Enriques head.

[Taunt to remove dodge bonus to defense, Strike +4(15S)]

OOC: If we have the exact same powers at the same levels, this is going to get awful nasty, and go on indefinitely.  The only way to really stop someone with our powers is to kill them since regen lets us become un-disabled or recover from unconsciousness very quickly.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 22, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Faking nothing, thats my power, your such a poser, so your like a mimic or something right?  Well stop copying me and get your own damn powers."  Eris growls as her foot swings out for Enriques head.
> 
> [Taunt to remove dodge bonus to defense, Strike +4(15S)]
> 
> OOC: If we have the exact same powers at the same levels, this is going to get awful nasty, and go on indefinitely.  The only way to really stop someone with our powers is to kill them since regen lets us become un-disabled or recover from unconsciousness very quickly. *




OOG: well ain't those comforting thoughts...

The two fighters get back to their feet in gracefull rolls and trade their next blows the moment they are standing again. Enrique kicks Eris into the side of her leg, bruising her while he shrugs of her next hit.
"Sure little copycat think whatever you like."
Eris notices two half drunken boys watching from below.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 22, 2003)

Eris let out a yelp of pain as Enrique's foot connected with the side of hers.  It looked like he was stronger then she was, even so the pain and the injury itself vanished as quickly as it occured.  "So what were you trying to do up there, you still haven't told me, well besides the whole scare peoople with the fashion sense thing."  she taunts as she brings her hand upwards into an upper-cut aimed at his face.

(Taunt, Strike +4(15S), regen)


----------



## Radiant (Aug 22, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Eris let out a yelp of pain as Enrique's foot connected with the side of hers.  It looked like he was stronger then she was, even so the pain and the injury itself vanished as quickly as it occured.  "So what were you trying to do up there, you still haven't told me, well besides the whole scare peoople with the fashion sense thing."  she taunts as she brings her hand upwards into an upper-cut aimed at his face.
> 
> (Taunt, Strike +4(15S), regen) *




Ernique just opens his mouth to answer then Eris fist hits his jaw, closing it it for him and knocking him out. This time he crashes into a wooden support beam behind him and just sinks down on it.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 22, 2003)

"That was fun." Eris says to no one in particular, much funner then that stupid session with that ass Jono.  She massages her leg where Enrique had kicked her, still a little sore surpirisingly.  Shrugging, she makes her over to the comatose delta.  "Lets go somewhere more private, sexy," she says to the unconscious boy as she tries to get him down to ground level with her.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 22, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *"How about telling me what that secret place you live in is? Are you some kind of government agents like those deltas from Team Freedom in that TV-show?" *




Jack snorts. "Agents?! Our bunch? Ha! The Institute is more like a summer camp, all things considered. Not much of a secret, either. I'll bet Doc Garcia would love to show you around."


----------



## Radiant (Aug 22, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Jack snorts. "Agents?! Our bunch? Ha! The Institute is more like a summer camp, all things considered. Not much of a secret, either. I'll bet Doc Garcia would love to show you around." *




"I don't know i don't think i made such a good impression the last time I was there. And some of the people you live with don't seem that nice. But realy what are you doing there, it looked like i some kind of sci fi movie in that place."
You notice her cheking her watch often and pick up the thoughts: _can't miss the time, I hope it won't go too long I want to be back here soon or he may be insulted._


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 22, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *"I don't know i don't think i made such a good impression the last time I was there. And some of the people you live with don't seem that nice. But realy what are you doing there, it looked like i some kind of sci fi movie in that place."*




_Maybe this'll draw her in._
"Oh, it's high-tech, but it's there to provide a safe _Haven_ for Deltas who had to flee their own country. 'Course, you can train and challenge your abilities in the sim-room, if you like."

*



			You notice her cheking her watch often and pick up the thoughts: can't miss the time, I hope it won't go too long I want to be back here soon or he may be insulted.

Click to expand...


*
Jack frowns. _Keep her here, or try to find out where she's going?_
"I hope you won't mind, but I'll have to excuse myself for a few minutes." says Jack, as he heads off in the direction of the toilets.
Although he has his back turned to her the whole time, he uses his _detect minds_ ability to track her.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 23, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Maybe this'll draw her in.
> "Oh, it's high-tech, but it's there to provide a safe Haven for Deltas who had to flee their own country. 'Course, you can train and challenge your abilities in the sim-room, if you like."
> ...



*

"That doesn't sound so bad. I never heard of a place like that."
She's thinking that she might be interested to at least see such a place if she didn't allready have plans for her future. Then you leave she stays and waits but she thinks that she will have to use the same excuse soon since she wants to be at the Skating competion at 21:00 for a moment. She intends to teleport there and be back before you can notice something.*


----------



## Radiant (Aug 23, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"That was fun." Eris says to no one in particular, much funner then that stupid session with that ass Jono.  She massages her leg where Enrique had kicked her, still a little sore surpirisingly.  Shrugging, she makes her over to the comatose delta.  "Lets go somewhere more private, sexy," she says to the unconscious boy as she tries to get him down to ground level with her. *




Eris gets the body down without much trouble since he had allready fallen most of the way the first time. The two guys who watched hurry away. Enriques bosy doesn't make a move. Yet.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 23, 2003)

Eris slips Enrique's arm over her shoulder and does her best to drag him along and make it look like he's passed out drunk, wishing she had some beer to spill over him to add to the illusion.  She breifly contemplates bringing him back to the institute, but decides it would be too big of a hassal, and he could wake up at any minute.  Smirking she decides to play a trick on Enrique, just to show him who is really better.

She leans him up against the support, brushing an errant strand of pink out of her face as she slips his pants off of him, intending to make him walk home without them, not that it would be at all difficult for either of them to prance naked through the night and avoid being seen, just another irritation.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 24, 2003)

Jackson rushes into a stall in the men's room and activates his cellular.
"Truth? It's me, Jack. The Hellions are going to pull some stunt at the skating contest somewhere in the next half-hour. Fabienne is looking for an excuse to get away before nine, but she can get there in the blink of an eye. Can you warn Katie, and Joey and anyone else from the Institute anywhere near that location?!"


----------



## Radiant (Aug 24, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Jackson rushes into a stall in the men's room and activates his cellular.
> "Truth? It's me, Jack. The Hellions are going to pull some stunt at the skating contest somewhere in the next half-hour. Fabienne is looking for an excuse to get away before nine, but she can get there in the blink of an eye. Can you warn Katie, and Joey and anyone else from the Institute anywhere near that location?!" *




She answers after the first ring.
"Consider it done."


Chamber and Clarity:
Jono finaly decided there he wanted to go for the evening and he and Clair are just driving into the city as their cells ring. They see its the number of the Institute and Truth's voice speaks.
"Hey you two, Í was just told that Joey, Katie and Eris could be in trouble at that skating competition and I can not get a connection to them."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 25, 2003)

*Chamber*

Jono pulls out the cell phone and listsens to Truth, Bloody hell, so much for a fun night out, eh? Then he tosses the phone to Clair, Tell her were on our way. 

Jonothan cranks the bike back up and heads for the compition, Looks like you'll get to try yer stuff in combat after all.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 25, 2003)

"Danger?  Something that could be dangerous to them...well, that was unexpected.  Ready when you are."  Clair says to Jono, a slight hint of worry in his voice.

_Or to be expected, from what Shade and Patriot were talking about..._


----------



## Blockader7 (Aug 25, 2003)

"Er, uh, Truth, I can't drive, if something were to happen and the other students of this institute needed my help, how could I get to where they are in a real hurry?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2003)

Joey continues to relax watching the contest, as he wonders where Eris has gotten off to, but it is quickly forgotten as he watches the cool tricks, and acrobatics.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 28, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Eris slips Enrique's arm over her shoulder and does her best to drag him along and make it look like he's passed out drunk, wishing she had some beer to spill over him to add to the illusion.  She breifly contemplates bringing him back to the institute, but decides it would be too big of a hassal, and he could wake up at any minute.  Smirking she decides to play a trick on Enrique, just to show him who is really better.
> 
> She leans him up against the support, brushing an errant strand of pink out of her face as she slips his pants off of him, intending to make him walk home without them, not that it would be at all difficult for either of them to prance naked through the night and avoid being seen, just another irritation.




Eris notices the darkness of the shadows beside her growing deeper just as she starts and with a rush of wind Fabienne steps out of nothing. She wears a reay unfitting green dress for this place and smiles a bit, obviously she likes the use of her powers but that changes to surprise fast then she sees what's going on.
"Enrique! Can you not even stop yourself for the few minutes it takes to do you work?!"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Eris notices the darkness of the shadows beside her growing deeper just as she starts and with a rush of wind Fabienne steps out of nothing. She wears a reay unfitting green dress for this place and smiles a bit, obviously she likes the use of her powers but that changes to surprise fast then she sees what's going on.
> "Enrique! Can you not even stop yourself for the few minutes it takes to do you work?!"



 "Well, he wouldn't tell me what he was doing, so I wouldn't let him do it tell he told me, its not really my fault he fell off the beam."  Eris tells Fabienne, not really looking up from what she is doing.  "I was just gonna hide his clothes so he had to walk home without them, I mean, he shpuld no better then to tell a girl no,"


----------



## Radiant (Aug 28, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Well, he wouldn't tell me what he was doing, so I wouldn't let him do it tell he told me, its not really my fault he fell off the beam."  Eris tells Fabienne, not really looking up from what she is doing.  "I was just gonna hide his clothes so he had to walk home without them, I mean, he shpuld no better then to tell a girl no,"




"Hm strange, usualy it is his problem that he can't say no to girls."
She takes a step closer and stands direclty beside you.
"Aehm, could you stop doing that please? I mean he is going to need his pants.
Well not really but I thínk he will not do his part if he has none."
Suddenly she stares at you as if finally getting that you might be an opponent.
"Wait, he never falls, he has some kind of cat genes. And you are from Jackson's place, so you must be a Mutant. Get away from him!"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2003)

"Well fine," Eris replies sounding slightly disapointed by the fact that Enrique wouldn't get his nose rubbed in the fact that she had been better then him.  Standing, she takes a few steps back to lean against the support beam, leaving Enriques pants around his ankles.  "So are you at least going to tell me what you guys are doing, I'll tell you the same thing I told him, if you are doing something I like, I'll help, especially now since it looks like lover boy is feeling a bit out of it."  She says to the other girl.

"So whats it going to be," she asks curiously, tensing her body to pounce because she did not know what Fabienne's power was.

[Ready an attack action to punch Fabienne if she acts threatening, Strike +9(10S)]


----------



## Radiant (Aug 28, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Well fine," Eris replies sounding slightly disapointed by the fact that Enrique wouldn't get his nose rubbed in the fact that she had been better then him.  Standing, she takes a few steps back to lean against the support beam, leaving Enriques pants around his ankles.  "So are you at least going to tell me what you guys are doing, I'll tell you the same thing I told him, if you are doing something I like, I'll help, especially now since it looks like lover boy is feeling a bit out of it."  She says to the other girl.
> 
> "So whats it going to be," she asks curiously, tensing her body to pounce because she did not know what Fabienne's power was.
> 
> [Ready an attack action to punch Fabienne if she acts threatening, Strike +9(10S)]




Fab visibly relaxes then you get some distance. She cheks her watch and looks really stressed.
"Allright, I have less than a minute left. This whole party is paid by an American company, so we are going to crash it life on TV to show them they can not do whatever they want with Mutants. Devante wants to get his message across and he says it will realy impress the delta elite."
She points to Enrique.
"He should take out the power up there, it is for one of the spotlights. We do it with the others at the same time to get all the attention to the stage."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Fab visibly relaxes then you get some distance. She cheks her watch and looks really stressed.
> "Allright, I have less than a minute left. This whole party is paid by an American company, so we are going to crash it life on TV to show them they can not do whatever they want with Mutants. Devante wants to get his message across and he says it will realy impress the delta elite."
> She points to Enrique.
> "He should take out the power up there, it is for one of the spotlights. We do it with the others at the same time to get all the attention to the stage."




"I'm not going to help you since my friend is competing, and that would really suck for her, but I wont try and stop you either, it just seems kind of childesh, so feel free.  Not all American Companies have anything to do with mutants, not if they want to stay open, its not their fault, but oh well,"  she says, stepping aside and motioning her towards the powerbox with a shrug.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 28, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I'm not going to help you since my friend is competing, and that would really suck for her, but I wont try and stop you either, it just seems kind of childesh, so feel free.  Not all American Companies have anything to do with mutants, not if they want to stay open, its not their fault, but oh well,"  she says, stepping aside and motioning her towards the powerbox with a shrug.




She hesitates a second more but then just shrugs. 
"Maybe."
The shadows from which she came more forward to swallow her.
"I have another one to take care of, if this is still on he has to stand for it."
A split second later she has vanished.

oog:next thing will happen only 15 seconds later, just don't have time to post it now. So if you do anithing keep that limit in mind please.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 31, 2003)

Halfway there, Clair remembers something that Michael told him.  _If we get into trouble...yeah, this is trouble._  He gives a call over to the elite at the institute using the gizmo from his uniform, "Er, how does this work?"  He says to himself as he pushes a button, "Truth can you tell Michael we may be needing some more back up at the skating competition?  Clarity out."

He barely notices he was driving off the road a bit on the motorcycle, but manages to swerve back on his side, behind Jono before crashing into a truck.  _What a day._


----------



## Radiant (Sep 1, 2003)

Michael:
"Good question, I would recommend getting  a drivers license. Gert and Luka are on their way, if you hurry you can catch up with them outside."
If Mike hurries downward he sees the two in the hall hurrying for the exit. Suddenly Dr Garcia stops, holding a hand above her heart and breathing sharply. Gert catches her before she can fall down.
"Now Fräulein, I told you to keep it slow, you are not healthy enough for dis. I will get you to bed now!"
She manages some words of protest but he just ignores her and from the pale look in her face it looks like he is doing the right thing. Michael only saw people looking that weak then he touched them so far. John comes running down the stairs with surprisingly light steps for a man his size and shares a short look with Gert. They don't seem to like each other but at least they have the same opinion right now.
"Take care of her Mr Kleinmaurer. Leave the kids to me." He allready pulls his mask over his face again.
Dr Garcia takes a few deep breather before she talks again.
"See that this doesn't cause trouble John, there are only children out there, I don't want anybody to get hurt."
He jumps on his waiting bike and offers a hand to Michael to get behind him.
"You'r with me Cowboy?. Listen Shade I get our kids out, but publicity work or taking care of some crazy teenagers who just want to get to the news is not my thing. Hellions, really the name says all. Morons."


----------



## Radiant (Sep 1, 2003)

January.15.2004
The east end of the city if Isla Verde 
21:00
Small mistakes can screw the best laid plans and Katie just gets into the middle of one of these nice happenings. At 21:00 to the second she and Joey see most of the lights on the game area go dark. Most importantly the searchlights mounted on the three makeshift towers that blazed over the competitioners loose power too. In theory that should have drawn most of the attention to the stage, the only place left with light. Katie sees dirt swirling up there like in a storm without any good reason and it reminds her a bit of the paper fyling around in her classroom. A young hispanic man appears beside the singer of the current group,roughly punches the singer in the guts and holds her up by her hair. He moved so fast that he is still drawing afterimages behind himself.
Katie sees all that clearly but despite the speedsters plans she is almost the only one. Since Enrique didn't do his job the searchligh mounted behind the state is still on and set right on Katie while she spins through the air after a spectacular jump and all the crowds eyes are on her now instead of watching the little posing on the stage. 

Joey hears a curse from above him and sees a broad guy in a dragonlike costume climbing down the tower beside him. He is about twenty yards from the stage and 30 from Katie. (before I forget Katie is 40 away from the stage. Of course there is a press of bodies filling the space.)

With a moan Enrique stirs and draws his pants up, looking spectecularly dumb. To his luck Eris is the only one witnessing it.
"What the hell's going on?"

At the entrance: Clair has just enought time to hear Truth answer.
"Fabulous I'm degraded to a phone book again. Nevermind, just get there I'll tell him."
Their bikes just reach the gate in time to see the lights go out. Suddenly Jono loose control of his bike and it just starts to float of the ground. In the entrance stands a gaunt faced boy, he can't be more than twelve. His clothes look like it is composed of completly of black leather straps bound so tight they cover every inch of his skin. His face is covered completly in black makeup. Only the tanned skin of his raised hand his visible and as he moves his finger slowly Jono begins to spin around in the air. The boys voice sounds more like you would expect from a fourty year old alcoholic.
"Sorry, the party's closed."


Speedfreak:


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 1, 2003)

"Whoa, that's creepy."  Clair says, astonished at the kid.  "Jo...err, Chamber, are you all right up there?"

He quickly forms a barrier of force around himself and Jono, but no one notices it as its invisible.  _To be forever unknown_  Clair sighs.

_Now, what's up with this guy?  He can't possibly be serious._

He takes a glance at the kid, as if trying to see just how smart he is.

(Assessment, Int/Wis/Cha, and if it matters, Clair's shield has Mental Protection on it)


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2003)

> With a moan Enrique stirs and draws his pants up, looking spectecularly dumb. To his luck Eris is the only one witnessing it.
> "What the hell's going on?"




"Maybe you should keep your pants up, I mean, your liable to get arrested for playing with that in public,"  Eris says grinning mischeviously at him and laughing as he fixes his pants.  Still laughing at him, she continues, "Well, you fell off the beam and went unconscious, I thought cats always landed on their feet, that wasn't a very good landing."  she said smirking at him before holding out her hand to help him up.

"It looks like your friends turned out the lights and are having their fun." Eris says, her eyes cat-like and shining in the dark.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 2, 2003)

*Chamber*

As the Jono and his ride rise slowly into the air he calmly shuts off the engine and attempts to turn and look at the strange looking kid that is responicible for his current perdicament, Yer better put me down ya little tosser, or i'm gonna have to show you what real power is...


----------



## Blockader7 (Sep 2, 2003)

Michael doesn't hesitate taking the hand and ride.

Thinking back tot he fight with Armageddon suit, he wonders how different this kind of thing is, and what else it'll bring in the immediate future.

Utters a silent prayer to himself on behalf of the group.

"Can someone give me a rundown on these... Hellions? What are their abilities? Do they have any exploitable weaknesses?"


----------



## Radiant (Sep 2, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> Michael doesn't hesitate taking the hand and ride.
> 
> Thinking back tot he fight with Armageddon suit, he wonders how different this kind of thing is, and what else it'll bring in the immediate future.
> 
> ...




Over the howling of the engine and the rushing wind it is hard to make out what Patriot says. 
"I don't really know. Truth told me what she knows from the news in the fast version. They have someone who can teleport through shadows, the girl who broke in here. One can breath fire or at least did on TV and another seems to just stronger and faster than a normal human. Seem to be untrained kids so you probably count on them being overconfident and fight without teamwork. If you get the chance hook up with someone else, with a stunt like you and Jonothon pulled in training you can probably take them out without problems. They also seem to have a guy who can move so fast you can't even watch him, stay away from that one."
They race towards the city as fast as possible but still Mike has to hope his prayers work since they just can't reach it before the Hellions make their move.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 2, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Maybe you should keep your pants up, I mean, your liable to get arrested for playing with that in public,"  Eris says grinning mischeviously at him and laughing as he fixes his pants.  Still laughing at him, she continues, "Well, you fell off the beam and went unconscious, I thought cats always landed on their feet, that wasn't a very good landing."  she said smirking at him before holding out her hand to help him up.
> 
> "It looks like your friends turned out the lights and are having their fun." Eris says, her eyes cat-like and shining in the dark.




He starts to answer but then just sighs.
"Not that any wity remark could make this situation better anyway. I guess you win." He smiles and takes your hand. The moment he gets hold of it he pulls himself up and punches you right in the face with enough force to break most peoples jaw. Eris tumbles stunned and would have fallen backward had he not still grabbed her hand. He hisses into your ear.
"You know little copycat,I never killed anyone before but for you I just might make an exception."
You see his eyes shining just like yours but somehow you can't help but think that something is wrong with them.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2003)

"Ouch! What the hell was that for?  I thought we were done fighting."  Eris exclaims, massaging her acheing jaw.  "You know, all you had to say was that you wanted to turn the lights out, thats it, and I would have let you, but no, your not happy unless your hitting someone."  She grins at him, "I'm pretty much the same way.  But unlike you, I actually have some fashion sense." she taunts him, bracing herself for another punch.  She takes a short step backward, not even tring to force him to let go before bringing her knee forward towards his balls as hard as she possibly can.

[spend hero-point to shake stunned, Taunt to remove dodge bonus to Dex, +9(14S), surprise strike for +4]


----------



## Radiant (Sep 4, 2003)

January.15.2004
The east end of the city if Isla Verde 
21:00
Clair and Jono:
(Assessment, Int18/Wis14/Cha8)
The kid closes his hand to a fist and Jono's bike falls like, well a bike that was thrown in the air. Since he allready turned it around it falls hard on its side and on Jono's right leg. Amazingly neither the fall nor the wieight on his leg did more than stealing his breath for a moment.
"You have no idea what power is."
Appearantly the kid hasn't noticed the fact that Jono only got a few bruises yet. It turns to Jono and starts to slowly float a three feet while he comes closer.
"They call me Float, for obvious reasons. Do I need to persuade you too or will you just leave on your own?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 4, 2003)

*Chamber*

Yer the one that's about to leave. Jono whinces a little as he slides his leg out from under the bike and stands up. Now, let me show you why they call me Chamber! Jono lets loose with a blast of energy, once again bursting open the mass of straps wrapped around his face and chest.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 7, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Ouch! What the hell was that for?  I thought we were done fighting."  Eris exclaims, massaging her acheing jaw.  "You know, all you had to say was that you wanted to turn the lights out, thats it, and I would have let you, but no, your not happy unless your hitting someone."  She grins at him, "I'm pretty much the same way.  But unlike you, I actually have some fashion sense." she taunts him, bracing herself for another punch.  She takes a short step backward, not even tring to force him to let go before bringing her knee forward towards his balls as hard as she possibly can.
> 
> [spend hero-point to shake stunned, Taunt to remove dodge bonus to Dex, +9(14S), surprise strike for +4]




Amazingly Enrique does not listen to Eris taunts this one time and even dodges her kick. She steps aside then he strikes and the two fighters again have no real results.
"You are nothing like me. Even I know are no deltas who are exactly alike, you are just a realy cheap and realy anoying copy.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 7, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Yer the one that's about to leave. Jono whinces a little as he slides his leg out from under the bike and stands up. Now, let me show you why they call me Chamber! Jono lets loose with a blast of energy, once again bursting open the mass of straps wrapped around his face and chest.




Jonos energyblast crashes against the boy. The air around him seems to waver as it clashes with his kinetic shield. The energywave is stopped but the boy flies backwards from the force of the impact and crashes against the wooden wall sorounding the game area. He sinks down stunned.

OOG: Clair still has an action that turn.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 8, 2003)

"Good job, Jono, you got him good-I think.  Ouch, that looked like it hurt-no worries, though."  Clair says as he makes over his way to Jono, laying his hands upon the Delta's bruises, a white light shimmering forth.

He winces as he feels the pain earlier, but he's gotten used to it a bit by now.

(^Last Round, Next Round V)

He lays a hand on himself and his own pain goes away, and then makes a dash towards the door.  "So much for keeping things peaceful..."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2003)

"Hey, I resent that, I am so not cheap, your one to talk, you probably got that thing out of a bargain bin."  Eris says angrily, indicating his uniform.  "How the hell should I know whether or not powers can be exactly the same? I mean were both super-agile, we both have super-senses, we can both obviously heal much faster then nulls, We can both leap really far, I see how all the girls are all over you, so I know we both have pheromones, so what exactly is it that you are saying is different? Well, besides me looking much better in a bikini?" she asks as sends an open handed punch at Enriques crotch.

[taunt to get rid of his dodge, strike +7(16S) (including surprise strike and +2 from power attack]


----------



## Robbert Raets (Sep 17, 2003)

_I wonder what's happening?!_ thought the nervous wreck formerly known as Jackson Feyborne.....


----------



## Radiant (Sep 18, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "Good job, Jono, you got him good-I think.  Ouch, that looked like it hurt-no worries, though."  Clair says as he makes over his way to Jono, laying his hands upon the Delta's bruises, a white light shimmering forth.
> 
> He winces as he feels the pain earlier, but he's gotten used to it a bit by now.
> 
> ...




A few moments later the pale boy moans and instead of standing up just starts to float upwards again.
"That was not very nice of you. Did no one ever tell you not to hit kids?"
He waves his right hand and the crashed bike lifts of and flies straight towards Jono. The impact throws him back but Clairs forceshield absorbs most of it and the bike stops in middair. The air between it and Jono seems to waver as the boys and Clairs invisible powers clash.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 18, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Hey, I resent that, I am so not cheap, your one to talk, you probably got that thing out of a bargain bin."  Eris says angrily, indicating his uniform.  "How the hell should I know whether or not powers can be exactly the same? I mean were both super-agile, we both have super-senses, we can both obviously heal much faster then nulls, We can both leap really far, I see how all the girls are all over you, so I know we both have pheromones, so what exactly is it that you are saying is different? Well, besides me looking much better in a bikini?" she asks as sends an open handed punch at Enriques crotch.
> 
> [taunt to get rid of his dodge, strike +7(16S) (including surprise strike and +2 from power attack]




Enrique hits Eris in the stomach but does no damage that she can't heal in seconds. He looks a bit confused at her words and even more so then she hits him there it hurts. Stil he heals as fast as she does and again it looks as if the two deltas could go on like this forerver.
"Hey you where the one who wanted to get at my underwear in such a hurry! And aniway I'm not saying anithing is different, that's the whole point. But who cares maybe I got it wrong or the eggheads don't know the least about what's realy going on and just make this stuff up. On the bright side I know you can take it and don't have to feel bad about punshing that arrogance out of you."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 19, 2003)

*Chamber*

Yer right, if i'd known you were that bloody tough i'd have hit you harder!" Jonothan moves out of the path of the bike and unleashes another blast of energy at the kid.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 19, 2003)

"That's really annoying, you know."  Clair says as he mantains his shield against the bike, his brow furrowing as it crashes against it.

_Why can't there be any *normal* people around here._

(Action as above)


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2003)

Joey relaxes, letting the water flow over his skin like a shield, he stays on the defensive, and watches the scene before acting.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 29, 2003)

January.15.2004
The east end of the city if Isla Verde 
21:00

Eris and Enrique beat each other through the back of the stage and by now even have a few cheering people around them who noticed the fight.

The boy and Jono trade energy blasts before the front gate but in the end the power boosts and forceshield from Clair make Chamber far too powerfull and he blasts his way through.

On the stage the newcomer still holds the singer by his side and grabs the microphone. His whining voice is heard all over the place.
"Good evening, nice to see that evening a race so close to extinction can still have a good time. It's almost cute. But first of all let me congratulate you, this county at least realized that my race is the future and tries to get a good stand with us. But let me tell you that no amount of mutant friendly laws can close the gap between us. There will be war and you will die just like the rest of those relics called humans. Your attempt to get on our good side might have worked on some but now it's over, I won't stand still while you try to convince deltas that they are your equals. We are not your equals. We are far better! We will end this little illusion of a peacefull life together so that all the deltas in this country can see you are just like the other mutanthunting fools. Cause after today you will fear us."
He takes out a small black control and hits a button.

Joey suddenly notices the big guy running away from the tower as fast as he can.

Eris sharp eyes see a flickering red light a small box above her starts to show red digits. "10.9.8..."
Enrique sees it too and looks up stunned.
"oh crap, he didn't tell me about that!"

......to be continued....


end of the episode.
Aimee Allen's "Silence is Violence" plays and the view shows the pyramid of the Haven institute from the sea just as the last lights go out and the starlight is mirrored on its surface. The names of the cast are played in as silver letters on the water.

Sollir Furryfoot as Clarity
Shalimar as Eris Prifty
Tokiwong as Joey Lee
Blockader7 as Rot Grub
Robert Raets as Jackson Feyborne
KitanaVorr as Cypher
Sir Osis of Liver as Chamber


----------

